# WAR, WoW, HdRO



## Dwarim (2. Juli 2008)

Also, hallo erstmal an alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das hier soll so ein kleiner Diskussions / Meinungs Fred werden.
Wie steht ihr zu Warhammer? Werdet ihr es euch holen oder bei dem MMO bleiben was ihr momentan spielt (oder auch damit euer erstes mmo spielen)?

Ich fang dann mal an, damit ihr seht was ich in etwa meine:
An sich hätte ich schon lust Warhammer Online zu spielen, interessiert mich schon sehr. Allerdings habe ich die Befürchtung, dass es wieder ist wie in WoW. 
Bin erst seit kurzer Zeit weg von WoW und zu HdRO und ich muss sagen, ich hab nicht eine minute bereut - okay das intressiert jetz niemanden also weiter im Text:
Was ich versuche zu sagen ist: WoW "mutiert" ja mehr und mehr zum pvp spiel, man kann pve badges gegen pvp items tauschen, bekommt im pvp manchmal bessere sachen als im pve (beispiel: (vor sunwell) der Gladiator 3 hammer war der beste Kolben für schatten priester). 
Und es gibt einfach viel zu viele kranke spieler in WoW, damit meine ich nicht "hust, hust" krank, sondern eher so "OmfG Fat EpixX" krank. Okay, zugegeben, diese spieler sind eher die ausnahme ABER - es gibt sie. und im Pve genau so (rnd grp) man ist frisch lvl 70 oder macht iwann auch mit gutem equip einen fehler. Antwort: Flame. Das finde ich persönlich sehr schade aber naja.
Im PvP genau so, man hat noch kein gutes equip, ist unerfahren und deshalb nicht so gut wie andere. Was geschieht? Man wird vom Untoten Schurken Shádôwkíllàr geflamet - ebenfalls schade.
Ich möchte hier nicht rumwhinen, das sind einfach tatsachen, die ich im laufe meiner WoW zeit festgestellt habe.
Da Warhammer ja ebenfalls eher PvP lastig wird, habe ich die vermutung dass dort ähnliche spieler rumlaufen werden und dann wieder in den RvR schlachten springend, hüpfend und liedchen trällernd durch die welt rennen um schlechtere spieler auszulachen. 
Es mag sein dass in meinen sätzen ETWAS sarkasmus enthalten ist, doch im Grunde sind so ziemlich alle von ihnen (leider) real.

Wie steht ihr dazu? Denkt ihr auch es wird so ausfallen? /discuss  

Ps: Nicht alle spieler in WoW sind so, dennoch gibt es mehr als genug von ihnen --  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so far
Dwarim


----------



## Kalyptus (2. Juli 2008)

Mein Gott wie oft denn noch diese was haltet ihr von ........

Benutzt doch einfach mal die verd.... SUFU dann würdest du sehen

1) Thema schon hunderte Male durchgekaut

2) WOW nix aber auch gar nix mit dem PVP  von WAR zu tun hat.

Lest doch mal nach bevor ihr solche blöden Fragen zum millionsten mal stellt.
Oder schaue dir die Filmchen auf den WAR Seiten an.


----------



## grimmgork (2. Juli 2008)

Ich weiss nicht, aber bei dir klingt alles so als würdest du denken wow sei ein pvp orientiertes spiel, wenn ja? dann liegst du falsch!
Wow ist ein pve spiel das sie versuchen auf pvp umzukrempeln.

Das rvr wird nicht das gleiche sein wie pvp in wowo da dort jeder einfach alleine rumroxxorn kann und sich so benehmen kann wie er will. In WAR wird so einer einfach nicht in ne grp invitet und gut ists.


----------



## Sempai02 (2. Juli 2008)

Natürlich wird es auch in WAR viele Flamer,Roxxor,Lególasse & Co. geben. Nur werden die hoffentlich im gruppenlastigeren RvR von der Gilden verstoßen und führen dann ein Leben abseits der WAR-Gesellschaft.


----------



## IrazE (2. Juli 2008)

Dwarim schrieb:


> Also, hallo erstmal an alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



In allen genannten Punkten muss ich dir zustimmen.HDRO hat eine etwas 'reifere' Community so erscheint es, und ist daher entsprechend anders zu spielen was den Umgang mit den Leuten angeht.


Zu Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning:

Ich denke das die von dir erwähnten 'störenden' WoW-Spielertypen die sich über schlechter equipte Spieler lustig machen, und nur rumflamen (auch ich will dies nicht verallgemeinern, es gibt sehr viele nette WoW Spieler, aber leider reicht dieser auf 10 nette Spieler kommende eine dumme, um einem den Tag zu vermiesen) Leute in WAR kaum vorkommen werden.
Ich selber spiele schon seit mehreren Jahren Warhammer Fantasy als Tabletop Spiel. 
Und eben aus dieser Tabletop Lobby werden viele anfangen WAR zu spielen, was auf jeden Fall viel Tiefgang bringen wird. Mein bester Freund, (Patrick) ein eingefleischter, fanatischer Fantasy Zwergenspieler, und ebenso aktiver 40k Spieler, der schon über 700€ in Tabletop Armeen gesteckt hat, redet momentan schon über kaum etwas anderes als seinen Zwergen-Eisenbrecher, den er sich am Release machen wird, und ich bin schon durch meine lange Zeit mit meiner 250€  teuren, 2000 Punkte umfassenden Imperiums Armee scharf darauf, einen Sigmarpriester spielen zu können. Es wird durch eben solche Leute, die sich schon lange mit dem Thema Warhammer befassen, und es auch achten, viel RP mit in WAR eingebracht werden, und selbst die Leute die sich noch garnicht mit Warhammer auskennen werden wohl schnell damit vertraut werden. Und dadurch, das es ähnlich wie bei HDRO also eine 'reifere' Community geben wird, also mehr Spieler die das Spiel und das RP etc genießen, werden die 'Allllltah geiles Epix scheiß was du hast, aba meine seien besser'-Art von Leuten wohl eine extreme Minderheit, wie gesagt, ähnlich HDRO bilden.

mfg
IrazE


----------



## Moagim (2. Juli 2008)

Dwarim schrieb:


> An sich hätte ich schon lust Warhammer Online zu spielen, interessiert mich schon sehr. Allerdings habe ich die Befürchtung, dass es wieder ist *wie in WoW. *
> 
> *Was ich versuche zu sagen ist: WoW "mutiert" ja mehr und mehr zum pvp spiel,* man kann pve badges gegen pvp items tauschen, bekommt im pvp manchmal bessere sachen als im pve (beispiel: (vor sunwell) der Gladiator 3 hammer war der beste Kolben für schatten priester).
> Und es gibt einfach viel zu viele kranke spieler in WoW, damit meine ich nicht "hust, hust" krank, sondern eher so "OmfG Fat EpixX". Okay, zugegeben, diese spieler sind eher die ausnahme ABER - es gibt sie. und im Pve genau so (rnd grp) man ist frisch lvl 70 oder macht iwann auch mit gutem equip einen fehler. Antwort: Flame. Das finde ich persönlich sehr schade aber naja.
> ...



So zuerst, WIE WoW ist WAR nicht.  WoW ist und bleibt ein PVE fokusiertes Spiel.
WAR ist nicht PVE bezogen. Zwar ist PVE enthalten, aber im Verhältnis zum PVP/RvR sehr gering.

WoW mutiert nicht zum PvP Spiel.  Es bleibt Spieler gegen Item.  Von wirklichem PvP ist WoW sehr weit entfernt, bzw geht es davon immer weiter weg.
Das was du meinst ist das den Spielern "Items nachgeworfen werden". (Darüber läßt sich auch streiten)

Dein Problem dreht sich eher um den "Itemwahn" in WoW, der ist dort nunmal die treibende Kraft. Damit muss man in WoW leben und das wird sich auch nicht ändern.
Du beschreibst die Situation ja sogar selbst....ein Spieler der mit XY ausgerüstet ist haut alles andere Solo weg. Das hat nichts mit PvP zu tun. Reine Itemjagdt.

WAR "ebenfalls" PvP lastig. Das impliziert das WoW PvP lastig sein soll. 
Ganz klar = WoW ist NICHT PvP lastig. Es ist Itemlastig.

natürlich werden "solche" Spieler die alles alleine umhauen wollen auch nach WAR kommen....nur bleiben sie kaum lange.
In einem Spiel wie WoW, bei dem jeder Solist an XY rankommt, erlebt man diese "geistigen Leuchten"
In WAR kannst du das nicht schaffen, du hast hier als Solist wirklich verdammt schlechte Karten. Es gibt immer jemanden der dich mit einer Hand auf dem Rücken besiegt (überspitzt vormuliert)
Der " Ich mach euch alle platt" Spieler, geht hier unter.


Ahja noch ein kleiner Zusatz Hdro ist ebenfalls ein PVE Spiel genau wie WoW, das kannst du wirklich nicht mit dem RvR in WAR auch nur ansatzweise vergleichen. Das sind zwei ganz andere Zielgruppen


----------



## Dwarim (2. Juli 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> So zuerst, WIE WoW ist WAR nicht.  WoW ist und bleibt ein PVE fokusiertes Spiel.



Momentan ja, aber es wird mehr und mehr zum PvP spiel.
Blizzard geht immer weiter auf die Casual player ein und nimmt den hardcore gamern (was ziemlich viele sind) die freude am spiel.
Klar VIELE Gilden haben Illidan nichtmal selbst gesehen, andere wiederum haben einfach keinen bock mehr auf seine fresse weil sie ihn zig male gekillt haben.
So gehts auch mir, durch den fehlenden PvE Content wird man dazu angetrieben ins PvP zu wechseln. Wenn alle Leute PvP spielen würden wärs natürlich auch einfacher für Blizzard, denn ich denke, dass es einfacher ist eine arena zu designen und damit für ein paar monate ruhe zu haben, als eine Raid instanz, mit geskripteten Bossen wobei nach einem Monat schon wieder die first-kill-gilden quängeln und um content bitten.

Also denke ich, dass Blizzard weiterhin mehr und mehr PvP "designen" wird und nur wenig PvE Content nachschieben wird, so wie wir es von Blizzard und auch ihren GMs gewohnt sind - Makro antworten -, man darf sich ja nicht überarbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zu Iraze noch:
Das meinte ich mit "Ich habe nicht eine minute bereut". Die HdRO community ist unglaublich nett, zuvorkommend und absolut hilfsbereit (nicht nur auf dem RP server).



> Ahja noch ein kleiner Zusatz Hdro ist ebenfalls ein PVE Spiel genau wie WoW, das kannst du wirklich nicht mit dem RvR in WAR auch nur ansatzweise vergleichen. Das sind zwei ganz andere Zielgruppen



Hdro hab ich nur dahin geschrieben weil ich hdro spiele und es ja auch manch anderer spielt, also bezieht sich auf einen meiner ersten sätze: "Werdet ihr es euch holen oder bei dem MMO bleiben was ihr momentan spielt (oder auch damit euer erstes mmo spielen)?"
AoC hab ich bewusst nicht hingeschrieben, man brauch sich nur die threads auf buffed.de durchlesen. Es hören unglaublich viele auf von daher hat sich die frage bei den spielern erledigt ob sie mit ihrem mmo für warhammer evtl aufhören werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kofineas (2. Juli 2008)

HdRO kommt für mich überhaupt nicht in Frage, fand es nicht gut(hab die kostenlose Version angespielt).
AoC vermutlich auch nicht, da es hier nur Menschen zu Spielen gibt und das letzte was ich persönlich in nem Fantasy-Titel spielen will sind Menschen.
WAR find ich klasse, die Beta hat mich bis jetzt sehr beeindruckt(bis auf die zahlreichen noch auszumerzenden Fehlerchen).
Jedoch möchte ich WoW allein schon meiner Gilde wegen nicht missen und werde nur auf WAR umsteigen, wenn WotLK wider erwarten schlecht werden sollte oder wenn WAR mich plötzlich vielmehr reizen sollte, aber das entscheide ich dann wenn das WoW Addon und WAR draußen sind.

Zu der Frage ob WAR wie WoW ist kann ich nur wie einige meiner Vorredner sagen:

Nur im Ansatz, aber das liegt am Genre. Spielerisch sowie Scherpunkt und natürlich Storytechnsich unterscheidet sich WAR seh von WoW, ich denke die Spiele ähneln sich nur grob im Bedienungsprinzip.


----------



## Moagim (2. Juli 2008)

Dwarim schrieb:


> Momentan ja, aber es wird mehr und mehr zum PvP spiel.
> Blizzard geht immer weiter auf die Casual player ein und nimmt den hardcore gamern (was ziemlich viele sind) die freude am spiel.
> Klar VIELE Gilden haben Illidan nichtmal selbst gesehen, andere wiederum haben einfach keinen bock mehr auf seine fresse weil sie ihn zig male gekillt haben.
> So gehts auch mir, durch den fehlenden PvE Content wird man dazu angetrieben ins PvP zu wechseln. Wenn alle Leute PvP spielen würden wärs natürlich auch einfacher für Blizzard, denn ich denke, dass es einfacher ist eine arena zu designen und damit für ein paar monate ruhe zu haben, als eine Raid instanz, mit geskripteten Bossen wobei nach einem Monat schon wieder die first-kill-gilden quängeln und um content bitten.
> ...



Sry aber da verstehst du die Bedeutung von PvP nicht.
Nur weil Blizzard den PvP Spielern mit der Arena jetzt Items verschafft die sich immer mehr dem PVE Itemstand annähern, dadurchh wird es kein PvP Spiel.
Das machen sie ja auch nur weil sie im PVE ständig was oben drauf packen.

Die "hardcore" Gamer sind nicht soviele wie du glaubst. Von der Abonentenzahl ist das der eher geringere Teil.
Was ist an der Arena designed? Mehr als Punktesystem für Kills gibts da nicht.

Zu einen PvP Spiel gehört sehr viel mehr als Kill=Punkte=Item.
Das einzige bei dem WoW noch den Ansatz/die Motivation für PvP hatte, war das "Uralterac" da musste man schon mehr machen als nur möglichst schnell alles niederzergen.


----------



## Dwarim (2. Juli 2008)

Ihr interpretiert das alle ein wenig falsch glaub ich.
Ich habe nie behauptet, dass WoW sei wie WAR. Ich habe lediglich Behauptet, dass sehr wahrscheinlich Zahlreiche RoxxoR Flamer in WAR unterwegs sein werden. Denn wenn man sich im PvP von WoW umsieht, findet man viele von denen. Fast jeder 4. - 5. möchte ich behaupten.

Vom Selben PvP/Spielstil in WAR und WoW hab ich nie geredet. Vllt hat es sich so angehört, aber das hab ich nicht gemeint


----------



## Moagim (2. Juli 2008)

Dwarim schrieb:


> Ihr interpretiert das alle ein wenig falsch glaub ich.
> Ich habe nie behauptet, dass WoW sei wie WAR. Ich habe lediglich Behauptet, dass sehr wahrscheinlich Zahlreiche RoxxoR Flamer in WAR unterwegs sein werden. Denn wenn man sich im PvP von WoW umsieht, findet man viele von denen. Fast jeder 4. - 5. möchte ich behaupten.
> 
> Vom Selben PvP/Spielstil in WAR und WoW hab ich nie geredet. Vllt hat es sich so angehört, aber das hab ich nicht gemeint



Wie schon erwähnt, diesen Typ Spieler findet man überal.
Nur bekommt dieser Spielertyp in WAR sehr viel schneller "aufs M..." als in WoW.

Im PvP:
Die Spielmechanik in WoW belohnt dich für Egoismus
Die Spielmechanik in WAR bestraft dich für Egoismus


----------



## Gromthar (2. Juli 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Im PvP:
> Die Spielmechanik in WoW belohnt dich für Egoismus
> Die Spielmechanik in WAR bestraft dich für Egoismus


Ein guter Freund von mir, der derzeit die WAR Beta spielt beschreibt es in etwa so: stink langweilig weil zu wenige Gruppen unterwegs sind; kaum für Solospieler geeignet.

WoW ist ein Spiel, in dem sich jeder einzelne primär darum kümmert sich selbst und sein Equiment zu verbessern um noch besser im jeweiligen Content spielen zu können. Das ganze ist Mitspielerunabhängig, bzw. jene sind nur Mittel zum Zweck noch "besser" zu werden. WAR wird sich dadurch aufgrund des RvR-Charakters nicht nicht daran bedienen können, da das Ziel nunmal die Weltherrschaft der eigenen Fraktion ist. Darauf basierend ergibt sich ein Zwang zum Gruppenspiel, der Einzelne steht nämlich nicht mehr im Vordergrund. HdRO ist dahingehend ähnlich; auch dort ist Gruppenspiel die treibende Kraft - denn ohne Gruppe/Sippe(Gilde) kein langfristiger Spaß.


----------



## Nevad (2. Juli 2008)

> Ein guter Freund von mir, der derzeit die WAR Beta spielt beschreibt es in etwa so: stink langweilig weil zu wenige Gruppen unterwegs sind


Zu wenig Gruppen?Was erwartet er von einer Beta?Da wird ja schliesslich (leider) nicht jeder reingelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (2. Juli 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Ein guter Freund von mir, der derzeit die WAR Beta spielt beschreibt es in etwa so: stink langweilig weil zu wenige Gruppen unterwegs sind; kaum für Solospieler geeignet.
> 
> WoW ist ein Spiel, in dem sich jeder einzelne primär darum kümmert sich selbst und sein Equiment zu verbessern um noch besser im jeweiligen Content spielen zu können. Das ganze ist Mitspielerunabhängig, bzw. jene sind nur Mittel zum Zweck noch "besser" zu werden. WAR wird sich dadurch aufgrund des RvR-Charakters nicht nicht daran bedienen können, da das Ziel nunmal die Weltherrschaft der eigenen Fraktion ist. Darauf basierend ergibt sich ein Zwang zum Gruppenspiel, der Einzelne steht nämlich nicht mehr im Vordergrund. HdRO ist dahingehend ähnlich; auch dort ist Gruppenspiel die treibende Kraft - denn ohne Gruppe/Sippe(Gilde) kein langfristiger Spaß.



Was erwartest du von einem MMOG? Wenn ich alleine losziehen will,spiele ich eine Runde Zelda. Leider darf man keine Betaberichte abgeben,eines kann ich aber doch sagen: Wenn du ein Solo-MMOG suchst,dann wird dir WoW Spaß machen,nur warum soll ich 13 € pro Monat zahlen und in einer Welt mit anderen sein,wenn ich sowieso nur alleine herumwurschteln will? Wirklich verstanden habe ich diese WoWsche Singleplayermentalität nie.


----------



## Gromthar (2. Juli 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Zu wenig Gruppen?Was erwartet er von einer Beta?Da wird ja schliesslich (leider) nicht jeder reingelassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja nix, ist doch alles in Ordnung.

Ich wollte dies auch nur als Mittel zum Zweck nutzen um WAR als Gruppenspiel anzupreisen. Mich wollen sie ja scheinbar auch nicht drin haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sempai02 schrieb:


> Was erwartest du von einem MMOG? Wenn ich alleine losziehen will,spiele ich eine Runde Zelda. Leider darf man keine Betaberichte abgeben,eines kann ich aber doch sagen: Wenn du ein Solo-MMOG suchst,dann wird dir WoW Spaß machen,nur warum soll ich 13 &#8364; pro Monat zahlen und in einer Welt mit anderen sein,wenn ich sowieso nur alleine herumwurschteln will? Wirklich verstanden habe ich diese WoWsche Singleplayermentalität nie.


Haaaaaallo!? Erde an Donut-Universum! Wir sind hier nicht im WoW-Forum wo man jeden Post als potentiellen Flame gegen ... eeehh ... was auch immer auffassen muss. Calm down, genießt das gute Wetter. hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: habe ich eigentlich irgendwann irgendwo geschrieben ich fände WAR *scheiße* weil es zu wenig Solospieler-Content gibt, oder woher kommen diese Anti-Flame-Posts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (2. Juli 2008)

Also wenn ich mich in die Diskussion einmischen darf:

WoW = WoW
Hdro = Hdro
WAR = WAR

so sehe ich das zumindest, kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## Rayon (2. Juli 2008)

joa, etwa. aber wie bist du dazu gekommen?:O


----------



## Sempai02 (2. Juli 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Ja nix, ist doch alles in Ordnung.
> 
> Ich wollte dies auch nur als Mittel zum Zweck nutzen um WAR als Gruppenspiel anzupreisen. Mich wollen sie ja scheinbar auch nicht drin haben.
> 
> ...



Dann tschuldigung,es hört sich aber so an: "WAR blöd,weil zu wenig Solocontent." Und bei dem Thema bin ich nach endlosen Diskussionen in meiner alten WoW-Zeit etwas schnell genervt,weil meiner Meinung nach etwas Soloconent (Farmquests) ok sind,der Hauptteil aber aus Gruppencontent bestehen sollt.


----------



## Gromthar (2. Juli 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Dann tschuldigung,es hört sich aber so an: "WAR blöd,weil zu wenig Solocontent." Und bei dem Thema bin ich nach endlosen Diskussionen in meiner alten WoW-Zeit etwas schnell genervt,weil meiner Meinung nach etwas Soloconent (Farmquests) ok sind,der Hauptteil aber aus Gruppencontent bestehen sollt.


Sollte eher klingen wie: "WAR blöd, weil zu wenig Spieler für Gruppenspiel da, aufgrund der Beta." Aber weils nunmal Beta ist kann man schlecht viel Gruppenspiel erwarten - man sollte allgemein wenig in einer Beta erwarten ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin ja selbst ziemlich spitz auf WAR.


----------



## airace (2. Juli 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> kaum für Solospieler geeignet.



Weist du was MMORPG heist ???? *Massively Multiplayer *  Online Role-Playing Game...

Im Groben besteht der sinn einens OnlineSpiels besteht darin nicht alleine rumzulaufen...-_-*


----------



## PARAS.ID (2. Juli 2008)

Es gibt schon tausend Threads wo die Nachteile und vorteiel von WoW genügend und mit genügend vorurteilen erläutert werden.

dieser thread ist nichtnur in dieser weise, sodnern auch dahingehend unnütz, da du dir alles,was überhaupt gesagt werden kann selbst hättest erlesen können.
Wenn du Erfahrungsberichte suchst ,wirst du hier lange Zeit deines, vermutlich, schullebens zubringen ,da es immernoch eine böse NDA gibt.

höchstens ein "Es ist anders..." wird zu lesen sein.


Gebt euch bitte Mühe nurnoch sinnvolel threads zu erstellen, es langweilt bei jedem thread imemrwieder das selbe Lesen zu müssen.


----------



## Moagim (2. Juli 2008)

airace schrieb:


> Weist du was MMORPG heist ???? *Massively Multiplayer *  Online Role-Playing Game...
> 
> Im Groben besteht der sinn einens OnlineSpiels besteht darin nicht alleine rumzulaufen...-_-*



Genau ----->dieses<----- hatt er doch gesagt.
Er findest es ---->gut<----- das es nichts für Solisten ist.


Du mußt schon den Zusammenhang seines Posts mit beachten.

Er zitiert mein Beispiel und gibt dazu noch ein Beispiel. (Sein Kumpel in der Beta)
Ich habe geschrieben das WAR nichts für Solisten ist (Egoismus wird bestraft)
Wenn er jetzt das zitiert und nochmal bestätigt, wo liest du da ab das er es schlecht/falsch findet


----------



## Dwarim (2. Juli 2008)

Solche RoxxoR Ololol Crit Bäm spieler findet man nicht Überall^^
zum glück - in HdRO gibt es (bis jetzt zumindest) keine. Keine die ich gesehen hab.
Da solche leute ja eher im pvp vorkommen, und das ist bekanntermaßen ja nicht sooo die stärke von hdro

Ich hoffe mal dass es so ist wie ihr sagt, dass solche leute direkt ausgeschlossen werden.
coole sache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (2. Juli 2008)

Dwarim schrieb:


> wieder in den RvR schlachten springend, hüpfend und liedchen trällernd durch die welt rennen um schlechtere spieler auszulachen.
> 
> 
> so far
> Dwarim



vergiss das /spit emote nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja ich weiß jetzt schon ,dass das geheule groß sein wird in WArhammer


----------



## Gromthar (2. Juli 2008)

airace schrieb:


> Weist du was MMORPG heist ???? *Massively Multiplayer *  Online Role-Playing Game...
> 
> Im Groben besteht der sinn einens OnlineSpiels besteht darin nicht alleine rumzulaufen...-_-*


Ich weiss nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll. würde ich mein derzeitges Gesicht einem Smilie zuordnen wäre es wohl dieser -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (2. Juli 2008)

Dwarim schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal dass es so ist wie ihr sagt, dass solche leute direkt ausgeschlossen werden.
> coole sache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mal angenommen ein Spieler diese Typs möchte nach WAR.(Solist)

Wählt er einen Melee DD zum Damage machen----->sogut wie kein Effekt auf Tanks....boa ist das Mist----->neue Klasse
Tank war ja "besser" als Melee DD----->also wirds ein Tank------>keine Chance gegen Fernkämpfer------>ARG Schei....------>neue Klasse
Jetzt wirds fer Fern DD etc......

Da geht nichts allein.


----------



## Billyjoe19x (2. Juli 2008)

Um nochmal auf das main thema zurückzukommen, diese Roxxor kiddies können im pvp in World of Farmcraft ja nur so rumroxxorn da sie ein entsprechendes Equip haben, und wie schon gesagt ist Equip alles was in WoW zählt. in War wird es laut allseitiger berichte aber eher so das das Spielkönnen, Teamplay und Realmweites Fraktions wessen über sieg und niederlage entscheidet was den Roxxor kiddies in ihrer Egomanie schon von vorneherein den Spielspass und den Erfolg nimmt da sie im Norm. fall spielerisch nix können ausser skillung laden und 3 knöpfchen drücken und über ihr Teamplay brauchen wir uns ja eher nicht zu unterhalten.


----------



## sybarith (2. Juli 2008)

@Dwarim: bevor ich solche weitläufigen behauptungen, wie im anfangs post aufstelle, würde ich mir erstmal die ganzen infos, die es bisher von WAR gibt, zu gemüte führen. wenn du das machst, wirst du sehen, das die spielmechanik solche möchtegern item ROXXOR spieler nicht unterstützt. der anteil dieser leute, wird also recht klein ausfallen. was bei WAR zählt ist das können und das teamplay. und die meisten leute die in diesen punkten vorne mitspielen, sind eher weniger die großen schreihälse. wie schon von so vielen anderen leuten hier erwähnt wurde, gibt es natürlich immer ein paar leute die etwas, sagen wir dumm sind, und denken die müssen den dicken raushängen lassen, aber die wird man wohl prozentual, in geringerer anzahl in WAR treffen, als in WoW.


----------



## Dwarim (2. Juli 2008)

Billyjoe19x schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf das main thema zurückzukommen, diese Roxxor kiddies können im pvp in World of Farmcraft ja nur so rumroxxorn da sie ein entsprechendes Equip haben, und wie schon gesagt ist Equip alles was in WoW zählt. in War wird es laut allseitiger berichte aber eher so das das Spielkönnen, Teamplay und Realmweites Fraktions wessen über sieg und niederlage entscheidet was den Roxxor kiddies in ihrer Egomanie schon von vorneherein den Spielspass und den Erfolg nimmt da sie im Norm. fall spielerisch nix können ausser skillung laden und 3 knöpfchen drücken und über ihr Teamplay brauchen wir uns ja eher nicht zu unterhalten.



Muss dir vollkommen zustimmen, hat man equip - hat man skill. Da sowieso alle spieler einer klasse im grunde mit der selben skillung rumlaufen MÜSSEN (ausser hybrid klassen) um erfolg zu haben ist equip alles in wow

@ vorposter ich habe viel über warhammer gelesen, auch in diversen foren schon gefragt/beantwortet usw. Leider musste ich dabei feststellen dass es schon jetzt, vor release solche leute gibt die auch im forum flamen


----------



## Rosengarten (2. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also das hört sich ja alles immer schön und gut, jedoch ist das Spiel noch nciht released und ihr habt es noch nicht einmal gespielt(die meisten). Von daher sind alles nur Spekulationen und Aussagen der Entwickler, natürlich wird das Spiel auf Gruppenspiel designed, doch ob man als Solospieler wirklich nichts ereicht bleibt meiner Ansicht nach abzuwarten. Es wird sich alles noch zeigen und die Community wird erst im Spiel gebildet....viele sehens erst im Laden und langen zu. Aufjedenfall hat WAr, wenn es denn so sein sollte, den Vorteil, das Items keine allzu große Rolle spielen werden, wovon viele WoW'ler abgeschreckt werden.

EDIT: Man war ich wieder mit dem Schreiben langsam....


----------



## Sorzzara (2. Juli 2008)

WoW "PvP" = Reiner Punktevergleich. 800 AP vs. 1400 AP = Win 1400 AP
Die Punkte sind Itemabhängig, welche wiederum Spielzeitabhängig sind. Wirklicher Spielskill wird nicht verlangt...es gibt für jede Klasse eine beste PvP Skillung, die auch alle haben, deren Chars obiger Mechanik folgen.
Das WoW PvP ist auf Solisten ausgelegt...Wenn alle ausreichend Equipemt haben kann man ein BG vollkommen ohne jede Taktik oder absprache gewinnen, wenn nur die einzelnen 1vs 1 Leistungen gut genug sind.

W.A.R PvP = RvR
Die WAR Klassen folgen einem Schere Stein Papier System, was man als Basis ansehen könnte. Darüber liegt sozusagen der "Layer" der Vielfalt, da einzelne Karrieren innerhalb der Archetypen sich voneinander unterscheiden. Dazu kommt das System aus Skills, Spezialisierungen, Morale Abilities und Tactics, was es nahezu unmöglich macht eine "Beste" (ich nenn das jetzt mal so) Skillung zu finden. Das RvR System ist auf Gruppen ausgelegt...es gibt keine Arenen für kleine Gruppen, die Szenarien sind auf mindestens 10 vs. 10 Spieler ausgelegt, und folgen nicht zwingend einem Deathmatch System. Die Krönung des RvR sind die durch Festungen und Städteraids (Die keine Lustigaktionen der Spieler, sondern definiertes Spielziel sind) Outdoor, Open RvR Schlachten, an denen mehrere Hundert spieler teilnehmen können, und die sich...insbesondere im Falle der Stadtraids auch über mehrer Tage hinziehen können. Man kann glaube ich, aus obigem ersehen, dass man hier mit reinen Soloambitionen nicht lange genug auf der Matte stehen wird, um auch nur den Rocksaum eines Gegnerischen Spielers auzusengen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^

Insofern unterscheidet sich das PvP System der beiden Games stark voneinander.

Zu HdRO kann ich nicht das geringste sagen, da ich das Spiel nicht kenne, und auch nicht vorhabe es zu Spielen (um Bemerkungen vorzubeugen, nicht weil ich es schlecht finde, aber weil ich einfach mehr Warhammer Fan als Tolkien Fan bin =) )


----------



## Moagim (2. Juli 2008)

Du hast noch die Aktionspunkte vergessen.
Endloses "Fähigkeiten spammen" klappt in WAR auch nicht.

Erst denken dann zuhauen/ballern/heilen.


----------



## Varek Varsson (3. Juli 2008)

das spiel heisst außerdem nicht Warhammer Online!
Warhammer Online wurde vor Jahren eingestellt nur mal so für die Spazis unter euch.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (3. Juli 2008)

Varek schrieb:


> das spiel heisst außerdem nicht Warhammer Online!
> Warhammer Online wurde vor Jahren eingestellt nur mal so für die Spazis unter euch.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, es heißt Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning - tja dumm gelaufen, Varek. Klugscheißen soll gelernt sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühü1 (3. Juli 2008)

Varek schrieb:


> das spiel heisst außerdem nicht Warhammer Online!
> Warhammer Online wurde vor Jahren eingestellt nur mal so für die Spazis unter euch.




ähm ok dann erlkläre mal bitte das hier:

http://www.warhammeronline.com/

Klick mal drauf.


----------



## Sorzzara (3. Juli 2008)

Gnaba, das war mit grossem Abstand die GEILSTE Antwort auf einen Flame die ich seit langer Zeit lesen durfte =)

@ Moagim: Stimmt, hab die Aktionspunkte vergessen, mist. Was mir am AP System in War BESONDERS gefällt, das lästige Stealth Geschleiche verbraucht AP...somit fällt Schurkentaktik nummer 35 "IchwarteimSTealthnebenderFlaggebiseinertapptdemgebichdannSaphahajadasistIMB
ASpielskill" wohl unter den Tisch...ganz davon abgesehn, dass der Stealth ja nicht perfekt ist...man den Char also immer noch sehen kann, nur eben schwieriger.

Und nein, mit Sehen Kann ist nicht wie in WoW gemeint, dass das nur geht wenn er 5 cm vor einem steht und schonmal das Messer an deinen Zähnen schleift.


----------



## Immondys (3. Juli 2008)

Ich schaus mir an wenns fertig ist. Mehr ist dazu eigentlich nicht zu sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LionTamer (3. Juli 2008)

Rosengarten schrieb:


> Natürlich wird das Spiel auf Gruppenspiel designed, doch ob man als Solospieler wirklich nichts ereicht bleibt meiner Ansicht nach abzuwarten.



"Nichts erreichen" ist jetzt wieder sehr relativ.

Also eine Bekannte von mir ist langjährige DAoC-Spielerin und sie meinte, daß RvR (in DAoC) solo ein recht schwieriges Unterfangen ist, weil man halt gegen andere Spieler welche gebuffed sind und ggf auch schon mehere Reichspunkte haben, nicht wirklich gut abschneiden kann.

Und da WAR ja so oder so das Gruppenzusammenspiel fokusiert, denke ich schon, daß es durchaus nicht abwägig ist, daß man solo so seine Probleme haben wird.
Was aber natürlich auch auf die jeweilige Situation ankommt. Denke in einem Zerg wird man auch solo gut über die Runden kommen, aber wirklich effektiv wird man wohl nur in einer Gruppe sein.


----------



## Jaimewolf (3. Juli 2008)

Ja, der gemeine Rusher, Egoist, Leecher und Zerger, wie der in WoW, der wird in Warhammer Online keinen Spaß haben, weil es die besten Items nur zu ergattern gibt, wenn man die gegnerische Hauptstadt erobert und niederbrennt. Und dazu bedarf es fraktionsinternem Teamplay. Man muss sich genau überlegen, wann man welche Fähigkeiten, zu welchen Aktionspunkten, in sich verändernden, strategischen und taktischen Situationen im Kampf einsetzt.

Wer wie im Alteractal z.B. nur nach vorne rusht und alles hinter sich lässt, der wird merken das er im globalen Bereich ruckzuck eingekreist ist und seine Hauptstadt einbüsst. Einfach nur stumpfsinnig mit dem Kopf an das gegnerische Festungstor rennen und sich fragen, warum es nicht zerbröselt, das langt neben skilligem Eislanzenspamming wie in WoW kein Stück.

Ich persönlich freue mich darauf die ganzen "Roxxor", "Pwner", Schadow-was-weiss-ich-Spieler wieder weinend nach WoW wechseln zu sehen, da ihnen Warhammer Online "zu schwer" sei. Es werden schöne Zeiten werden ohne diese Art von Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (3. Juli 2008)

Wie viele vor mir gesagt haben: WAR wird auch die flamer, whiner, imba Jungs und weiß-ich-was Leute kriegen. Und wie auch gesagt wurde- diese Spieler haben keine Chance. Bevor ich mir von irgendeinem auf der Nase rumtanze schmeiß ich ihn aus der Gruppe raus oder ziehe andere Konsequenzen. Und wie auch gesagt wurde:

WoW -> Ich will Ehre...hehe, ololololo roflmao (was weiß ich was noch kommt), ich mach den Bot an
WAR -> (Warscheinlich) Bot an, er leistet nix, man nimmt Ihn nicht mehr mit.

Und wie ich gelesen hab (sry, mir fehlt gerade die Quelle), wird viel auch eher für Gilden erreichbar sein. Und wenn die Leute da mist bauen, dann hat er Pech und wird einfach rausgeschmissen.
Das heißt also, er muss artig sein und sich anstrengen- und das wollen wir den Shadowdeath, Nightslayer und all den anderen imba R0xx0rn (Ich hoffe einfach mal hier ist niemand mit den von mir als Beispiel genannten Namen, der eigentlich ein netter ist xD) doch nicht zutrauen- die haben schon genug zu tun wenn sie am Rechner sitzen und sich über bugs und sonst was aufregen (WAR wird definitiv bugs enthalten, da bin ich mir sicher- wenn nich geh ich am Sonntag in die Kirche- nach release- und geh beichten *schauder*).
Ich werde definitiv zu WAR wechseln, bzw. es „antesten“ und dann allerhöchster Warscheinlichkeit bei WAR bleiben. WoW ist mir zu langweilig geworden… Ich mag es PvP zu spielen, aber wie soll man spielen, wenn in den BGs dauernd wer leecht oder einen bot benutzt, weshalb man zu nix kommt. Die Arena- die ich einst so sehr geliebt habe- hasse ich mittlerweile auch. Und PvE… hehe… Ich hatte soviele Raids die nach einer Zeit nur noch für Epics reingegangen sind, und sich bei einem whipe tierisch aufgeregt haben- ne danke. Ich will spaß bei einem Spiel, Items kommen nebenbei. Ich arbeite 8 Stunden am Tag (teils auch länger), da muss ich es nicht haben, wenn ich im TS höre, dass ich sagenhafte 1,2% im Heilmeter unter xy war, und das doch mal verbessern soll- meistens von irgendeinem DDler der nie einen Heiler gespielt hat, was ich sowieso net leiden kann.
Ich gebe zu, ich habe bisher nur Warhammer 40k (alle Teile bis auf Soulstorme, da ich an letzteren bisher net rankam) gespielt und Freunden beim Tabletop spielen zugesehen, da ich keine Figuren hatte (kein Geld). Aber WAR zieht mich aufgrund der Grafik in den Bann, wegen dem „PvP“ mit Folgen bei Sieg/ Niederlage. In WoW sind noch viele kiddys, die einfach nur imba sein wollen und zeigen wollen, was sie net schon alles gerissen haben- ich kenne leider genug davon. Ich denke aber, dass bei WAR die Community teils aus älteren Leuten bestehen wird (Ich weiß, Alter hat nix damit zu tun, dass man ein Kiddy ist/ wird- ein 44-jähriger kann genauso ein kiddy sein wie ein 12-jähriger), aber ich denke das wird die Ausnahme sein. WAR ist nicht nur auf eine (Ich hoffe ich kann das nun richtig beschreiben) einzelne Gruppe ausgelegt- sondern auf die ganze Fraktion. Wenn einige Spieler dauernd schei*e bauen, dann wird die Fraktion die Auswirkungen davon spüren und irgendwann/ irgendwie was gegen diese Spieler unternehmen, könnte ich mir vorstellen. Und dann haben diese Spieler die Wahl- bessern sie sich oder nicht. Und ich meine mit „schei*e bauen“ nun nicht sowas wie „Falsch geheilt“, „Auf´s falsche Ziel geschossen/gezaubert/gehauen“- sondern irgendwo in der Ecke sitzen und warten+hoffen das man gewinnt.
Hmm… was kann ich sonst sagen…Euh…Need WAR+Urlaub *g* 
MfG
Mitzy, zukünftiger Jünger von Khaine auf dem blutgetränken Schlachtfeldern


----------



## Scorpion3 (3. Juli 2008)

Hallöchen.

Also ich habe den vergleich gw - wow - hdro - aoc - war(closed beta)

Für mich ist es wichtig nette Leute zu haben mit denen man Spielen kann. Desweiteren ist für mich wichtig pvp und pve zu machen. In gw war mir der pve inhalt zu langweilig und das gameplay allgemein zu schlicht. WOW war mir später etwas zu farmverseucht und zu Zeitaufwenig. HDRO wurde schnell langweilig da wir eine sehr erfolgreiche Gilde hatten. AOC ist schon besser, aber die meisten meiner Leute wollen WAR spielen. Und das werde ich auch tun. Es passt genau zu meinen Bedürfnissen bzw vorstellungen und wünschen die ich aus all diesen spielen habe. Alle das "pvp" system ist genial. Im pvp leveln? Perfekt. Genauso ist aber auch ein PVE inhalt vorhanden. Gut, vielleicht keine 40 Leute-Raid ini, aber mal ehrlich, tut das not?

Ich denke jeder sollte für sich entscheiden was für Ihn/Ihr speziell wichtig ist.

Ich denke nicht das WAR ein abklatsch von wow sein wird. Dennoch werden einige Spiele aus den Fehlern der anderen Ihre schlüsse gezogen haben. UNd bedenkt, das Rad kann einfach nicht neu erfunden werden. In diesem Sinne, viel Spaß mit dem Spiel eurer Wahl :-)

Grüße Scorpion3


----------



## Mitzy (3. Juli 2008)

Ich denke man kann die PvE Raids in WoW bei WAR als PvP Raids auf Strategisch wichtige Positionen sehen. Denn ich denke nicht, dass binnen 10min schon alles entschieden ist, wenn eine Armee auf die andere trifft^^ Die "Raids" werden evtl. net so lange wie bei WoW dauern, aber trotzdem, es wird schon was dauern.
Wie gesagt, ich denke- nicht "ich weiß" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekrophaga (3. Juli 2008)

Dwarim schrieb:


> Was ich versuche zu sagen ist: WoW "mutiert" ja mehr und mehr zum pvp spiel, man kann pve badges gegen pvp items tauschen, bekommt im pvp manchmal bessere sachen als im pve (beispiel: (vor sunwell) der Gladiator 3 hammer war der beste Kolben für schatten priester). ....



Das war es aber dann auch schon mit PVP bei WOW.
Ein System nur um sich mit Equipt zu versorgen, und das ICH steht im Vordergrund.
Keinerlei zusammenspiel was BGs betrifft und Open-PvP ist mehr dazu da um jemanden auf die Nerven zu gehn.

Halla ist so unwichtig, ob man es hat oder nicht beeinflusst 0 das Game.
Und in der Erweiterung soll es eine Burg geben die sicher den selben"Sinn" erfüllen wird.

Ich denke es wird in WH doch mehr ein zusammenspiel geben ... schon alleine wegen RvR.
Oder besser gesagt ich hoffe es ... darum wächsle ich zu 100%.


----------



## Dwarim (3. Juli 2008)

Ihr sagt alle solisten werden keine chance haben, es wird ein gruppenspiel.
Das habt ihr berichten entnommen, nur die wenigsten von euch können es aus eigener erfahrung bestätigen (wenn das derzeit überhaupt möglich ist).
Schreiben kann ich als entwickler soviel ich will, doch das dann auch umzusetzen, ist schon etwas schwieriger. Wenn zb eine ganze RoxxoR Gilde von WoW nach Warhammer wechselt wird diese auch erfolge haben. Und das solche leute ausbleiben, ist leider gottes ein traum der nie in erfüllung gehen wird.
Ihr könnt mir erzählen was ihr wollt, es wird solche spieler auch in Warhammer online geben, gerade weil da die fiesen Grünhäute zu spielen sind, das wird unmengen an "Shádôwshàmáns", "Dârkslídèrs" und wie se alle heißen anziehen.
Das einzige Spiel wo mir solche leute noch nicht unter gekommen sind ist HdRO. Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass man keine "Bösen" völker spielen kann. In Guild Wars gibt es auch wenig bis garkeine solcher spieler weil man ebenfalls kein "böses" volk spielen kann.
Also ist es denk ich auf den konflikt Gut-Böse zurück zu führen dass die 12 jährigen RoxxoR kiddis eben diese spiele auswählen. Und da dieser Konflikt eben auch in Warhammer herrschen wird, wird es dort auch solche Spieler geben.
Soweit meine Analyse ^^.


----------



## Moagim (3. Juli 2008)

Dwarim schrieb:


> Ihr sagt alle solisten werden keine chance haben, es wird ein gruppenspiel.
> Das habt ihr berichten entnommen, nur die wenigsten von euch können es aus eigener erfahrung bestätigen (wenn das derzeit überhaupt möglich ist).
> Schreiben kann ich als entwickler soviel ich will, doch das dann auch umzusetzen, ist schon etwas schwieriger. Wenn zb eine ganze RoxxoR Gilde von WoW nach Warhammer wechselt wird diese auch erfolge haben. Und das solche leute ausbleiben, ist leider gottes ein traum der nie in erfüllung gehen wird.
> Ihr könnt mir erzählen was ihr wollt, es wird solche spieler auch in Warhammer online geben, gerade weil da die fiesen Grünhäute zu spielen sind, das wird unmengen an "Shádôwshàmáns", "Dârkslídèrs" und wie se alle heißen anziehen.
> ...



Die ein reines Vorurteil ist.

Das was hier als Roxxor... deffiniert wurde sind eben die Solisten. Was du vermutlich meinst sind PowerGamer.
Ein Roxxor (ich hasse dieses Wort) sieht sich als Krönung der Schöpfungsgeschichte an, der würde sich niemals in eine Gilde integrieren.
PowerGamer sind Spieler die mehr Zeit in ein Spiel stecken können/wollen als der Durchschnitt, das sich dann einige Durchschnittsspieler "unterlegen" fühlen ist eine normale Folgeerscheinung.
Daran ist aber nicht der PowerGamer schuld.

In WoW ist in dem Zusammenhang nur das Problem das man für das Endgame praktisch zum Powergamer werden MUSS um alles zu sehen/erleben....oder eben lange wartet bis Blizzard alles so weit vereinfacht hat das man es sieht.
In WAR gibt es dieses Konzept nicht, zwar ist ein PowerGamer immer schneller als ein Durchschnittsspieler, aber er hat keinen Exklusivzugang zu XY. Jeder kann XY erreichen.

Das muss man sich wie eine Straße vorstellen.
WoW Straße:  Die ersten 60 Abschnitte dürfen sie mit einer Motorleistung von 50 fahren, wenn ihre Motorleistung aber nicht 70 beträgt dürfen sie das letzte Straßenstück nur angucken aber nicht befahren.
WAR Straße: Jede Motorleistung zugelassen.....das der mit 70 schneller am Ende ankommt als der mit 50 ist logisch.


Zu behaupten das Herr der Ringe KEINE Spieler hat die Powergaming betreiben.....das ist ziemlich arrogant. Du kennst unmöglich jeden Spieler.


----------



## Sorzzara (3. Juli 2008)

Ich hab lange Horde gespielt (Sehr lange um genau zu  sein) und ziemlich lange Allianz, und die Namen die du ansprichst hab ich auf beiden Seiten mit gleicher Häufigkeit gesehen.

Ich hoffe dass es in WAR so sein wird wie in meiner WoW Anfangszeit. Da hat es fürn Invite in eine Gilde nicht gereicht einen Offi mit "Ey, lad mich mal, ich will mit euch mitraidn, und ihr sucht eh grad..." - Mist anzuwhispern, und die ganzen "Shadows" "Deaths" "Asáássins" und sonstigen ROxxkids haben in den Raidgilden kein Bein auf die erde gebracht. Genauer gesagt, da die Server Spielgemeinschaften damals einheitlich waren (Keine Chartransfers) Haben solche Leute auch ziemlich schnell niemanden mehr gefunden der sie in eine 5er Gruppe mitgenommen hat, und so mussten sie für den Rest ihrer Spielzeit (Bis die Transfers möglich wurden) in ihrem blauen PvP Set rumjammern, bzw. sich mit grünem Equip begnügen.

Ja, es gab auch ne Zeit als in WoW SOlospielen nicht belohnt wurde.


----------



## Dwarim (3. Juli 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> In WoW ist in dem Zusammenhang nur das Problem das man für das Endgame praktisch zum Powergamer werden MUSS um alles zu sehen/erleben....oder eben lange wartet bis Blizzard alles so weit vereinfacht hat das man es sieht.
> In WAR gibt es dieses Konzept nicht, zwar ist ein PowerGamer immer schneller als ein Durchschnittsspieler, aber er hat keinen Exklusivzugang zu XY. Jeder kann XY erreichen.
> Zu behaupten das Herr der Ringe KEINE Spieler hat die Powergaming betreiben.....das ist ziemlich arrogant. Du kennst unmöglich jeden Spieler.



1. Kannst du das aus eigener erfahrung bestätigen? Ist das spiel schon releast sodass du den berichten ernsthaft glauben schenken kannst? selbst WENN du betatester seien solltest, kannst du noch keine schlussfolgerungen ziehen. Es ist die Beta version, keine verkaufsversion. Von daher verlässt du dich da auf die angaben der entwickler.

2. Ich hab nicht behauptet dass es sie überhaupt nicht gibt, ich habe gesagt dass MIR noch keiner untergekommen ist: 





> Das einzige Spiel wo mir solche leute noch nicht unter gekommen sind ist HdRO






Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ja, es gab auch ne Zeit als in WoW SOlospielen nicht belohnt wurde.


Wunder gibt es immer wieder.... xD
Die guten alten Zeiten hachja, Wo man noch in 8 stündigen Raid abenden Molten Core abgefarmt hat nur für dieses dämliche Item, was nach dem 121. Run endlich gedroppt ist, man dann jedoch schon ein besseres item gefunden hat.
Wo man sich das PvP ansehen verdienen musste und nich das "über equip" nachgeschmissen bekam.
Die schönen alten Zeiten wie ich sie vermisse :/


----------



## Moagim (3. Juli 2008)

Dwarim schrieb:


> 1. Kannst du das aus eigener erfahrung bestätigen? *Ist das spiel schon releast sodass du den berichten ernsthaft glauben schenken kannst?* selbst WENN du betatester seien solltest, kannst du noch keine schlussfolgerungen ziehen. Es ist die Beta version, keine verkaufsversion. Von daher verlässt du dich da auf die angaben der entwickler.
> 
> 2. Ich hab nicht behauptet dass es sie überhaupt nicht gibt, ich habe gesagt dass MIR noch keiner untergekommen ist:




Für dich zählt also nur ein fertiges Spiel, welches veröffentlicht ist.
Wenn das deine Einstellung ist, warum hast du den Thread dann aufgemacht?

Nagut wenn du es auf reine Erwartungen begründen willst bitte:
Blizzard hat mehrfach bewiesen das sie keine richtiges PvP/RvR entwickeln können/wollen
Mythic hat bewiesen dassie es können (DaoC)


----------



## Sempai02 (3. Juli 2008)

Dwarim schrieb:


> Die guten alten Zeiten hachja, Wo man noch in 8 stündigen Raid abenden Molten Core abgefarmt hat nur für dieses dämliche Item, was nach dem 121. Run endlich gedroppt ist, man dann jedoch schon ein besseres item gefunden hat.
> Die schönen alten Zeiten wie ich sie vermisse :/



Ach ja,die schönen,neuen Zeiten. Wo man sich nicht mit nervigen Mitmenschen in einem MMOG rumplagen muss. Es schickt ja schon,wenn man sich die paar Stunden an der Arbeit oder in der Schule mit denen abgeben muss. Ist doch viel schöner,wenn jeder egoistisch in seinem Kämmerlein hockt und alles alleine macht. Hach,was ist das schön.


----------



## Dwarim (3. Juli 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Für dich zählt also nur ein fertiges Spiel, welches veröffentlicht ist.
> Wenn das deine Einstellung ist, warum hast du den Thread dann aufgemacht?



klar zählt es nur als fertiges spiel, wenn es veröffentlicht ist ôo. Aber selbst dann ist es ja nicht "fertig". Ein MMO ist eigentlich Nie fertig.
Den Thread habe ich aufgemacht um meinungen zu sammeln, und nicht um mich zuflamen zu lassen das WAR so ein töftiges spiel ist weil solo spieler keine chance haben.


----------



## Moagim (3. Juli 2008)

Dwarim schrieb:


> klar zählt es nur als fertiges spiel, wenn es veröffentlicht ist ôo. Aber selbst dann ist es ja nicht "fertig". Ein MMO ist eigentlich Nie fertig.
> Den Thread habe ich aufgemacht um meinungen zu sammeln, *und nicht um mich zuflamen zu lassen* das WAR so ein töftiges spiel ist weil solo spieler keine chance haben.



Das ist nunmal der Grund bzw die Grundlage auf dem WAR beruht.
Sieh es mal aus der Firmensicht. Wenn sie genauso ein Solospiel wie in WoW ermöglichen....da grenzen sie sich nicht ab--->höherer Konkurenzdruck
Du scheinst nicht zu wissen was "dich flamen" bedeutet.

Das ginge eher so "EY du noob, hast ja null peil" (das nennt man flamen/nur ein Beispiel, nicht meine Meinung) das hat doch keiner mit dir getan.


----------



## Dwarim (3. Juli 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Ach ja,die schönen,neuen Zeiten. Wo man sich nicht mit nervigen Mitmenschen in einem MMOG rumplagen muss. Es schickt ja schon,wenn man sich die paar Stunden an der Arbeit oder in der Schule mit denen abgeben muss. Ist doch viel schöner,wenn jeder egoistisch in seinem Kämmerlein hockt und alles alleine macht. Hach,was ist das schön.


 Wohl eher die beschissenen neuen Zeiten, wo jeder depp fast besseres equip bekommt als raid spieler die harte arbeit in das spiel investiert haben. Ist schon ein bisschen erbärmlich wenn man als raid spieler pvp equip haben muss um genügend hitpoints zu bekommen, oder sich durch pvP seine pvE klamotten zu holen.


----------



## Moagim (3. Juli 2008)

Dwarim schrieb:


> Wohl eher die beschissenen neuen Zeiten, wo jeder depp fast besseres equip bekommt als raid spieler die harte arbeit in das spiel investiert haben. Ist schon ein bisschen erbärmlich wenn man als raid spieler pvp equip haben muss um genügend hitpoints zu bekommen, oder sich durch pvP seine pvE klamotten zu holen.



Dir ist das Equip so wichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bzw ärgert es dich das man "hart erabeitetes" verteidigen muss?
Na gut ich seh dann ein Onlinespiel wohl falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Irgendwie ist es mir wurscht ob Spieler XY 3x besser ist als ich, es gibt immer jemand der besser ist als ich.


----------



## Dwarim (3. Juli 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Das ist nunmal der Grund bzw die Grundlage auf dem WAR beruht.
> Sieh es mal aus der Firmensicht. Wenn sie genauso ein Solospiel wie in WoW ermöglichen....da grenzen sie sich nicht ab--->höherer Konkurenzdruck
> Du scheinst nicht zu wissen was "dich flamen" bedeutet.
> 
> Das ginge eher so "EY du noob, hast ja null peil" (das nennt man flamen/nur ein Beispiel, nicht meine Meinung) das hat doch keiner mit dir getan.



doch ich fühl mich total gedisst von allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nein mal im ernst. Ich fände es ja gut wenn Warhammer online wirklich ein gruppenspiel "erzwingt", allerdings glaube ich, dass irgendwann (vllt sogar schon zu release) auch als singleplayer was erreichbar seien wird. Schau dir wow an, wer früher in alterac alleine was erreichen wollte hatte überhaupt keine chance. Wer heute alleine in alterac was erreichen will hat meist bessere karten als ein gruppenspieler. Klar, eine stammgruppe ist sowieso nicht zu schlagen (wenn sie gut eingespielt ist) aber in rnd gruppen ist man als solist meist besser bedient als in der gruppe.

Vllt wird Warhammer später genauso. VLLT. Vllt bleibt auch alles wie die entwickler sagen von release an gruppen basiert bis ans ende seiner tage, (glaub ich jedoch nicht). Ich denke, irgendwann wird es werden wie in wow, man konzentriert sich mehr auf den einzelnen spieler, und dann wird die flut an ZomfG OloloL Nice Crit kiddis kommen. 

Ist nur ne vermutung aber mit WoW war es ja genau so.


----------



## Dwarim (3. Juli 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Dir ist das Equip so wichtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Natürlich, doch früher war es so: Equip < Skill, heute ist es so: Equip > Skill. Früher brauchte man skill um an gutes equipment zu kommen, heute braucht man garnichts. Das equip bekommt man nachgeschmissen und den skill sowieso. Jeder muss die selbe skillung benutzen um erfolge zu erzielen und die "gewohnheit" wann man was und wie gegen die jeweilige gegnerische klasse einsetzen muss, kommt mit der zeit von alleine.


----------



## Moagim (3. Juli 2008)

Dwarim schrieb:


> doch ich fühl mich total gedisst von allen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da kann man nur nochmal auf die unterschiede im Grundkonzept verweisen.

WoW hatte zuerst gar kein PvP. Als erstes kam das völlig übertriebende Rangsystem (Spieler MUSS IMMER PvP machen um Ränge UND Items verwenden zu können)
Da haben sie gemerkt.....schlechte Idee....wenn der Rang fällt--->Item nicht tragbar---->pvp uninteressant--->Änderung

Jetzt kam das neue Rangsystem.  Ein Spieler erspielte punkte innerhalb einer Woche die alle in einen Topf kamen (Gesamtpool)  Jetzt wurde noch ausgerechnet wer das meiste eingezahlt hatte in den pool
Dieser Platz 1 durfte sich den höchsten Teil aus dem Pool rausgreifen---->enormer Aufstieg
Das System war wieder reichlich unfair gegnüber der Masse.   

BGs kamen. Jetzt konnte man viel mehr Punkte farmen in kürzerer Zeit
Ausnahme Alterac. Da gab es zwar extra Belohnungen, aber es gab zeit/leistungsmäßig kaum Ehre.
Logische Folge----->Das einzige Schlachtfeld das diesen Namen verdiente wurde gekürzt. Das langte aber immer noch nicht um die Masse auf die hohen Ränge zu bringen
Jetzt kommen die Marken, welche nochmal zusatzehre gaben---->Verlierer bekommt auch etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier hatte man aber immer das Problem das der Gesamtpool immer größer wurde und trotzdem nur wenige ganz rauf kamen----->PvP Spieler Itemmäßig immer einem PVEler unterlegen
Folge---->Rangsystem weg--->Ehre----->Item

Das ging nach hinten los weil nun jeder PvP Spieler schneller an Items kam als die PVE Raider.
Mist, das ist nicht unser Spielkonzept----->PvP muss nochmal geändert werden---->Arena

WoW ist völlig in der Itemspirale gefangen da kommen die nicht mehr raus.


DIe WAR Entwickler sind ja nicht dumm, die haben das gesehen (und ganz SICHER auch gespielt)
Also setzen sie auch gleich ganz anders an. Sie lassen den PVE Raid gleichmal weg......das erleichtert ihnen die Entwicklung. Sie müssen nur sehr gering PVE nachschieben.
Einem PvPler muss man nur einen Gegner vor die Nase setzen, ihm ein stimmiges Konzept für die Gruppe/das Reich liefern und er wird immer weiter auf den Feind kloppen.


----------



## Gromthar (3. Juli 2008)

Dwarim schrieb:


> [...]Ich fände es ja gut wenn Warhammer online wirklich ein gruppenspiel "erzwingt", allerdings glaube ich, dass irgendwann (vllt sogar schon zu release) auch als singleplayer was erreichbar seien wird. Schau dir wow an [...]


Versuch bitte Warhammer mit DAoC zu vergleichen, nicht mit WoW. Das wäre schonmal der erste Schritt in die richtige Richtung.



Moagim schrieb:


> DIe Entwickler sind ja nicht dumm, die haben das gesehen (und ganz SICHER auch gespielt)
> Also setzen sie auch gleich ganz anders an. Sie lassen den PVE Raid gleichmal weg......das erleichtert ihnen die Entwicklung. Sie müssen nur sehr gering PVE nachschieben.
> Einem PvPler muss man nur einen Gegner vor die Nase setzen, ihm ein stimmiges Konzept für die Gruppe/das Reich liefern und er wird immer weiter auf den Feind kloppen.


Ja, sehe ich ähnlich. Die meisten PvP-Spiele haben keinen riesigen Content, keine Itemspirale, jedoch meist eine sehr gute Balance - und diese ist meist in erster Linie auf Gruppenspiel ausgelegt. Eigentlich kann bei WAR gar nicht allzu viel schief gehen, sofern Mythic sich nicht dazu hinreißen lässt zu viel auf Content zu bauen. Wie Du schon geschrieben hast: das richtige Konzept und die Spieler kommen von allein.


----------



## Dwarim (3. Juli 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Da kann man nur nochmal auf die unterschiede im Grundkonzept verweisen.
> 
> WoW hatte zuerst gar kein PvP. Als erstes kam das völlig übertriebende Rangsystem (Spieler MUSS IMMER PvP machen um Ränge UND Items verwenden zu können)
> Da haben sie gemerkt.....schlechte Idee....wenn der Rang fällt--->Item nicht tragbar---->pvp uninteressant--->Änderung
> ...



Völlig Richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hm mir fällt nix ein was ich dazu sagen soll is vollkommen richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu beginn werden sie viele leute anziehen, aber vllt werden später leute gehen weil immer nur pvp ihnen zu einseitig wird. Dann könnten sie ja mehr PvE content nachreichen, so könnten sie erstmal ein paar jahre genügend spieler haben denke ich


----------



## Dwarim (3. Juli 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Versuch bitte Warhammer mit DAoC zu vergleichen, nicht mit WoW. Das wäre schonmal der erste Schritt in die richtige Richtung.



DAoC hat mir nicht gefallen und ich habs nach der testversion abgebrochen. Kumpels von mir spielen teilweise noch aber es gefällt mir einfach nicht. Der Beste bogen zb ist ein normaler holzbogen, bisschen linien drauf und das wars, die rüstungen sind auch nich so dufte. Mich persönlich hat nie irgendwas angespornt DAoC weiter zu spielen/überhaupt zu beginnen. Deshalb kann ich die spiele nicht vergleichen weil ich von DAoC eben nicht viel ahnung habe


----------



## Moagim (3. Juli 2008)

Doch Gromthar das stimmt schon^^ es war aber nur ca 4 Wochen so wie ich es beschrieben habe. 
Zwischen drin gabs auch noch das mit den ruchlosen Morde, die waren damals so abschreckend weil man dann Items nicht mehr tragen konnte. 
Das hat die Open PvP Raids getötet, man brauchte nur 1-2 AOE Spinner die einen NPC killten und schon ging dein PvP Rang runter--->Item nicht tragbar

Jetzt hat ers nacheditiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Dwarim schrieb:


> Völlig Richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein das können sie nicht, bzw brauchen sie gar nicht.

Hauptstädte= oberstes Ziel, darum dreht sich alles. Sie können nicht einfach neue PVE-Raids nachschieben die müssen nämlich geringer wertig als die Städte sein.

Sie haben da andere Möglichkeiten. zb Festungen hinzufügen(vll. sogar aufwertbare) neutrale Fraktionen (Oger/Chaoschampions) die als eigenes Reich agieren bzw in neuen Gebieten zwischengeschaltet werden.
Sie können den Konflikt ausweiten ohne sich auf PVE zu verlagern.


Auf PVE verlagern bedeutet: immer neue Dungeons/Instanzen, in immer schnellerer Folge (Die Leute gehen nicht 30x in den selben Dungeon)
Im PvP hauen sich die Leute bis zur unendlichkeit die Schädel ein. Solang man ihnen einfach neue Ziele zum Abbrennen/erobern/ausrotten gibt langt das. (Ist eine ganz andere Mentalität als beim PVE Spieler)
Man braucht hier auch nicht soviel neues wie im PVE. Das System bleibt hier recht gleich. Feind da, wir hier, los gehts.


----------



## Gromthar (3. Juli 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Doch Gromthar das stimmt schon^^ es war aber nur ca 4 Wochen so wie ich es beschrieben habe.
> Zwischen drin gabs auch noch das mit den ruchlosen Morde, die waren damals so abschreckend weil man dann Items nicht mehr tragen konnte.
> Das hat die Open PvP Raids getötet, man brauchte nur 1-2 AOE Spinner die einen NPC killten und schon ging dein PvP Rang runter--->Item nicht tragbar


Ja, deswegen hab ichs auch gleich gelöscht. *lach* Das ist schon so lang her, noch vor der Einführung der BGs, dass ich es völlig vergessen habe; Tarrens Mill und der 24/7 Zerg.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Moagim schrieb:


> Jetzt hat ers nacheditiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dwarim schrieb:


> DAoC hat mir nicht gefallen und ich habs nach der testversion abgebrochen. Kumpels von mir spielen teilweise noch aber es gefällt mir einfach nicht. Der Beste bogen zb ist ein normaler holzbogen, bisschen linien drauf und das wars, die rüstungen sind auch nich so dufte. Mich persönlich hat nie irgendwas angespornt DAoC weiter zu spielen/überhaupt zu beginnen. Deshalb kann ich die spiele nicht vergleichen weil ich von DAoC eben nicht viel ahnung habe


Najaaa ... aber WoW (PvE-Spiel) mit WAR (PvP-Spiel) zu vergleichen ist irgendwie ein bischen arg weit hergeholt. Ich vergleiche HdRO auch nicht mit GW oder EvE-Online.


----------



## Dwarim (3. Juli 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Najaaa ... aber WoW (PvE-Spiel) mit WAR (PvP-Spiel) zu vergleichen ist irgendwie ein bischen arg weit hergeholt.



Ähämm *hust hust* WoW PvE spiel? Momentan noch aber es zerbricht mehr und mehr. Wenn Arthas Down ist wird wow ein PvP spiel da würd ich drauf wetten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Früher Hat PvE Equip, T3, T2 noch was bedeutet, heute kann jeder der viel zeit hat sich ne raid gilde suchen und auch diese erfolge erzielen, oder er macht einfach bisschen pvp inner woche und hat nach ner zeit auch sein arena gear und kann damit sogar in raid inis punkten. Gegen naj'entus zb MUSS man eig pvp equip haben um überhaupt über 10k hitpoints zu kommen als mage/(shadow)p/hexer


----------



## Moagim (3. Juli 2008)

Dwarim schrieb:


> Ähämm *hust hust* WoW PvE spiel? Momentan noch aber es zerbricht mehr und mehr. *Wenn Arthas Down ist wird wow ein PvP spiel da würd ich drauf wetten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein sicher nicht. Die Wette verlierst du.
Das hatten wir aber schon beschrieben

PvP Spiel bedeutet das es ein wirklich durchdachtes PvP Konzept gibt, welches in jedem Bereich des Spiels spielbar ist.
Du wirst das in WoW aber nicht erleben, selbst wenn es eine völlige Fokusierung auf die Arena geben sollte. 
Wenn Arthas down ist, machen sie halt wieder einen höheren Boss, sie haben oft genug bewiesen das ihnen die Story sch... egal ist.

PvP Spiel würde bedeuten das sie ein wirklich tragbares Open-PvP Konzept haben, die Arena restlos streichen, und eher Schlachtfelder wie "UR Alterac entwerfen" 
Das machen sie ganz sicher nicht. Sie müssten auch die Fraktionsfeindseligkeit mehr in den Vordergrund stellen......das klappt aber niemals wenn jeder einzelne Spieler Solo XY erreichen kann.
Komplette Kehrwende bei WoW?  Niemals.
Wenn jetzt irgendjemand mit dem Argument kommt....aber in WotlK gibts doch einen PvP Zone...EBEN..EINE Zone
Das bringt gar nichts. Einerseits dürfte klar sein das ihre Server abrauchen wenn da jemand spielen will (Siehe Hauptstädte) 
Andererseits bringt ein einziges PvP Gebiet nichts(Prozentual zu allen Zonen ist das wertlos) 
Da werden auch nur wieder diejenigen spielen die schnell Items wollen und sobald sie diese haben gehts weiter in die Arena. Die ausgestattet spieler zergen dann das PvP Gebiet kaputt --->PVP Gebiet tot.
WoW muss zuerst mal von der "Itemsucht" weg ehe sie auch nur daran denken können ein PvP Spiel zu entwerfen. Das werden sie nicht tun, gibt genug die für "Itemsucht" zahlen.

Eine Umstellung zum PvP Spiel ist NICHT möglich, da müssten sie ihr gesamtes Spiel neu schreiben---->viel zu riskant, gibt genug die das jetzige System spielen.
Allenfalls kannst du "pseudo-PvP" erwarten.

Auch ein Grund warum WAR diesen weg nicht gehen kann, im Gebiet "Itemsucht" ist Blizzard uneinholbar weit vorne. Sie in diesem Punkt "stürzen" zu wollen ist Irrsinn.
Wenn sie WAR verkaufen wollen müssen sie einfach eine andere Gruppe ansprechen.


----------



## sybarith (3. Juli 2008)

Dwarim schrieb:


> @ vorposter ich habe viel über warhammer gelesen, auch in diversen foren schon gefragt/beantwortet usw. Leider musste ich dabei feststellen dass es schon jetzt, vor release solche leute gibt die auch im forum flamen



tut mir leid, ich kann dir nicht abnehmen das du dich wirklich über WAR informiert hast, das sieht man schon durch deinen ständigen vergleich mit WoW. es wurde schon gesagt das man das spiel eher mit DAoC vergleichen sollte. hier hat Mythic bewiesen das sie ihren konzept treu bleiben, also der schwerpunkt, auch nach dem release bei PvP bzw. RvR bleibt. dazu kommt das die grundmechaniken bei WoW und WAR vollkommen unterschiedlich sind (was Moagim und einige andere schon sehr sehr ausführlich geschildert haben), dadurch geht jeder vergleich ins absurde. mal als beispiel der vergleich WoW und WAR ist in etwa genauso sinnvoll mit formel 1 mit monstertruck rennen zu vergleichen. vollkommen utnerschiedliche konzepte und bedingungen, man kommt auf keinen wirklichen gemeinsamen nennen, auch wenn ein paar gemeinsamkeiten gibt.

und zum gruppenspiel, in WAR ist man definitiv auf gruppen angewiesen, das kann ich bisher aus eigenen spielerfahrungen erfahrungen bestätigen. 
bestes beispiel sind die klassen, hier ist ein stein papier schere prinzip vorhanden. das macht es erforderlich in gruppen zu agieren. sonst hat man z.B. als tank keine wirkliche chance gegen einen range DD. und bitte keine argumente wie, in WoW gab es das auch mal, aber inzwischen kann jede klasse so gut wie alles. dieses argument zieht nicht, bei DAoC funktioniert dieses konzept immer noch, es wurde nicht wirklich verändert und das spiel läuft schon viele viele jahre so.


----------



## Mitzy (4. Juli 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Dir ist das Equip so wichtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Glaub mir Moagim, du bist nicht alleine so. Wenn ich manchmal sehe das in alten Raid Gruppen von mir um den Loot 15min gestritten wurde, nur weil Person X den Gegenstand will, weil er sagenhafte 2int mehr dadurch kriegt, und Person Y ihn will, weil es eine Steigerung von mehreren Punkten ist...
Den meisten kommt es herzlich wenig auf den spaß am Raiden an.



Dwarim schrieb:


> doch ich fühl mich total gedisst von allen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


WoW ist einfach extrem einfach geworden. Wenn ich mir noch vorstelle... damals... Zum ersten Mal eingeloggt- Paladin erstellt weil ich Ihn in wc3 geliebt habe- angefangen zu spielen... Und nur schwer auf 60 gekommen... VOrallem langsam. Ich habe damals mit meinem Pala fast 6 Monate gebraucht um auf 60 zu kommen (ok, ich hab nich viel gespielt, geb ich zu)- mit meinem (von anfang an) Deff geskillten Krieger bin ich in 2 1/2 Monaten 70 geworden und hab evtl. ein paar Stunden mehr gespielt (kA genau wie viel mehr... Aber ich bin eigentlich nie "über meine Zeit" gegangen).
Ich hoffe WAR macht nicht denselben Fehler- wobei ich mir da sehr sicher bin. Außerdem frag ich mich: Wie willst du ein "reines" Gruppen- PvP Spiel (so sag ich das einfach mal) zu einem Solo- PvP Spiel machen? Das hieße ja, dass irgendeine Klasse stärker wird oder sonst was... In WoW kannste NPCs nurfen- ohne das die NPCs meckern versteht sich. Aber wenn du Spieler nurfst, dann meckern Sie^^
Und wenn nun an meiner Aussage (Außer "reines" Gruppen-/ Solo- PvP Spiel) was falsch ist- Büdde berichtigt mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Dwarim schrieb:


> Natürlich, doch früher war es so: Equip < Skill, heute ist es so: Equip > Skill. Früher brauchte man skill um an gutes equipment zu kommen, heute braucht man garnichts. Das equip bekommt man nachgeschmissen und den skill sowieso. Jeder muss die selbe skillung benutzen um erfolge zu erzielen und die "gewohnheit" wann man was und wie gegen die jeweilige gegnerische klasse einsetzen muss, kommt mit der zeit von alleine.


Ja... Damals noch skill... Wenn ich mir die jetzige Raid Generation anschaue, dann könnte ich heulen. Und skill haben die meisten nicht, die haben Ihre ganzen AddOns (Ich bin damals Ohne AddOns wie Decursive in Raid Inis gewesen!), müssen eine Taste drücken und dann war´s. Und ab und zu kommt die Meldung "Achtung, aggro" oder sonst was, und sie müssen sich vorsehen.
Ich war damals Heiler, ich kann nicht sagen ob es was wie "Omen" oder "KTM" gab- wenn ja, dann müsst Ihr folgendes nicht mehr lesen *g*...
... Damals musste man auf die aggro aufpassen, es hieß immer man muss so und so lange warten. Mein Raidleiter hat damals gewollt, dass Onyxia als Beispiel vom Tank um 5% Ihres Lebens erleichtert wird- ohne das ein DD hilft. Warum? Nur damit unser Tank aggro behält.
Heute heißt es "So, 5x Verwüsten und dann geht´s rund"..."Achtung, du kriegst aggro"- fertig.... Was für ein skill...^^


----------



## Mymythos (4. Juli 2008)

was mir am meisten auf dem Sack geht sind Leute wie Moagim die zu allem und jedem Mist Ihren Senf abgeben immer alles besser wissen und nur Ihr Sicht der Dinge zulassen. Als wären sie in der Beta wissen alles besser nur dürfen nix sagen.. sorry das nervt.

Ich hoffe auch auf PvE Kontent bei WaR, ich hoffe auch auf die Möglichkeit teilweise als Singelplayer spielen zu können (geht übringens bei allen andern MMORPG's wunderbar) und ich hoffe auch auf brauchbaren Raid Kontent. Und nur weil mir solche Aspekte wichtig sind lass ich mir nicht von Moagim oder sonst wem erzählen das WaR nix für mich wird. Das entscheide ich dann selbst wenns soweit ist.


----------



## Gothmorg (4. Juli 2008)

> DAoC hat mir nicht gefallen und ich habs nach der testversion abgebrochen. Kumpels von mir spielen teilweise noch aber es gefällt mir einfach nicht. Der Beste bogen zb ist ein normaler holzbogen, bisschen linien drauf und das wars, die rüstungen sind auch nich so dufte. Mich persönlich hat nie irgendwas angespornt DAoC weiter zu spielen/überhaupt zu beginnen. Deshalb kann ich die spiele nicht vergleichen weil ich von DAoC eben nicht viel ahnung habe



Ich bezweifle, dass man ein Spiel (insbesondere DAoC) an einer Testversion bewerten kann, da es ein PvP-basiertes Spiel ist und in der einen Woche noch nicht wirklich viel zum Thema PvP rüberkommt. Und naja, das mit den Waffen ist zwar evtl. etwas langweilig, mir aber immer noch lieber als die in drei farbenden leuchtenden 4-Meter-Schwerter mit brennender und blitzender Klinge aus WoW. Man kann auch alles übertreiben.


----------



## Sempai02 (4. Juli 2008)

Mymythos schrieb:


> was mir am meisten auf dem Sack geht sind Leute wie Moagim die zu allem und jedem Mist Ihren Senf abgeben immer alles besser wissen und nur Ihr Sicht der Dinge zulassen. Als wären sie in der Beta wissen alles besser nur dürfen nix sagen.. sorry das nervt.
> 
> Ich hoffe auch auf PvE Kontent bei WaR, ich hoffe auch auf die Möglichkeit teilweise als Singelplayer spielen zu können (geht übringens bei allen andern MMORPG's wunderbar) und ich hoffe auch auf brauchbaren Raid Kontent. Und nur weil mir solche Aspekte wichtig sind lass ich mir nicht von Moagim oder sonst wem erzählen das WaR nix für mich wird. Das entscheide ich dann selbst wenns soweit ist.



Es ist halt nunmal so,dass man als Raider in WAR nicht wirklich glücklich werden wird. Warum sollen wir also so tun,als sei WAR ein zweites WoW mit massig Raidcontent? Es ist nunmal anders,das ist so,wie man bei LotRO kein echtes Open-PvP findet. Aber von mir aus behalte deine rosa Wunschbrille auf und flame nach 2 Tagen rum,dass WAR ja scheiße ist,weil es keine Raids und keine endlosen Soloinhalte hat.


----------



## Fischbrot (4. Juli 2008)

Mymythos schrieb:


> was mir am meisten auf dem Sack geht sind Leute wie Moagim die zu allem und jedem Mist Ihren Senf abgeben immer alles besser wissen und nur Ihr Sicht der Dinge zulassen. Als wären sie in der Beta wissen alles besser nur dürfen nix sagen.. sorry das nervt.
> 
> Ich hoffe auch auf PvE Kontent bei WaR, ich hoffe auch auf die Möglichkeit teilweise als Singelplayer spielen zu können (geht übringens bei allen andern MMORPG's wunderbar) und ich hoffe auch auf brauchbaren Raid Kontent. Und nur weil mir solche Aspekte wichtig sind lass ich mir nicht von Moagim oder sonst wem erzählen das WaR nix für mich wird. Das entscheide ich dann selbst wenns soweit ist.



Moagim bzw. diese Leute geben überall ihren Senf dazu, weil sie es können... sie informieren sich wenigstens über das Spiel, was einige andere nicht von sich behaupten können. Diese Leute scheißen nicht klug, sie versuchen nur falsche Erwartungen an das Spiel zu klären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Raidcontent wirst du kaum finden in W.A.R. aus dem simplen Grund, da Raidcontent in einem PvE Spiel/MMO wichtig ist, aber nich in einem PvP Spiel/MMO


----------



## Mitzy (4. Juli 2008)

Mymythos schrieb:


> was mir am meisten auf dem Sack geht sind Leute wie Moagim die zu allem und jedem Mist Ihren Senf abgeben immer alles besser wissen und nur Ihr Sicht der Dinge zulassen. Als wären sie in der Beta wissen alles besser nur dürfen nix sagen.. sorry das nervt.
> 
> Ich hoffe auch auf PvE Kontent bei WaR, ich hoffe auch auf die Möglichkeit teilweise als Singelplayer spielen zu können (geht übringens bei allen andern MMORPG's wunderbar) und ich hoffe auch auf brauchbaren Raid Kontent. Und nur weil mir solche Aspekte wichtig sind lass ich mir nicht von Moagim oder sonst wem erzählen das WaR nix für mich wird. Das entscheide ich dann selbst wenns soweit ist.



Dann geht´s dir auf´m Sack... Und? Wie Fischbrot schon gesagt hat, DIE dürfen das, weil sie es wissen. Alter Spruch von meinem damaligen Mathe Lehrer "Wenn du das kannst, dann darfst du gerne reden, wenn es zu diesem THema gehört."... Was machen Sie? Zum Thema reden wovon Sie Ahnung haben. Sei lieber froh das wir solche in der buffed Community haben, ansonsten wäre das Wissen (zumindest von mir) über WAR nicht in dem Maßen vorhanden, wie ich es jetzt habe...

Ich glaube gelesen zu haben das es in WAR nicht viel PvE Content geben wird (Büdde- wenn schon jeder Begriffe benutzen will auf Englisch... Dann aber auch richtig *g* Sollt Ihr von mir denken was IHr wollt, aber mich nervt es, wenn man Englische Wörter nutzt und die "eindeutscht"...). Es ist halt eher auf PvP ausgelegt. Ich denke mal, was die Raids in 10er/ 25er Inis bei WoW sind, werden die Schalchtzüge gegen Strategisch wichtige Positionen/ sonst wo in WAR sein.



Gothmorg schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass man ein Spiel (insbesondere DAoC) an einer Testversion bewerten kann, da es ein PvP-basiertes Spiel ist und in der einen Woche noch nicht wirklich viel zum Thema PvP rüberkommt. Und naja, das mit den Waffen ist zwar evtl. etwas langweilig, mir aber immer noch lieber als die in drei farbenden leuchtenden 4-Meter-Schwerter mit brennender und blitzender Klinge aus WoW. Man kann auch alles übertreiben.



Vergiss die "Schuss"waffen nicht, die EINE Kugel abschießt, obwohl sie 9 "Röhren" hat woraus sie schießen sollte (Sry, weiß nicht wie das Ding heißt, wodurch die Kugel geschossen wird, bei einer Waffe <.<)... Oder Dolche die so groß wie Schwerter sind und eine rosa Klinge haben, mit Lila leuchten.
Oder was gibt´s noch?... Ahja, Streitkolben wo oben die Spitze sich dreht... Hmm... Ach, da gibt es soviele Beispiele wie die tollen Waffen in WoW sind... Immer größer, Strahlend in allen Prachten, Leuchten, Blitze, Feuer- was-weiß-ich-nicht-alles.
Da hab ich lieber "langweiliger" aussehende Waffen, die aber eine gewisse Logik in sich besitzen... Auch wenn es blöd ist, in einem Spiel von reeller Logik zu reden.


----------



## Mymythos (4. Juli 2008)

nochmal, klugscheissen könt Ihr mit Leuten die sich das sagen lassen. Und wie gesagt ich werd mir meine eigene Meinung bilden und trozdem meine eigenen Maßstäbe an WaR legen, da kann mich nen Kasper auch nicht beeinflussen und wenn ICH entscheide das war nix für mich sein sollte dann wird halt was anderes gezockt. Aber das einige Leute hier meinen das sei "Ihr" Spiel sie wissen alles und können auch alles richtig deuten was an Infos da ist fond ich anmassend und lächerlich.

Puhuu Du hast mir meinen PvP Lolli geklaut, ich werd mich weglachen wenns dann rauskommt und Moagim etc uinzufrieden sind da sie dann doch mehr auf die breite Masse gesetzt haben, singelplayer5 Quest eingebaut haben, Raidcontetnt etc etc.

Dann werden die Leute die heute die Fanbois sind entäuscht Ihren Account Kündigen und ich werd mich amüsieren.

Sollte es anders kommen auch ok aber das entscheiden keine Fanbois für mich. Wie gesagt ich find eure Meinung duchaus ok  ist halt "eure" aber mehr auch nicht. Stellt euch nicht so dar als seid Ihr Lead Entwickler. Ihr seid genau so kleine Endnutzer wie jeder andere hier auch. Echt das nervt....Kasperkiste



> Dann geht´s dir auf´m Sack... Und? Wie Fischbrot schon gesagt hat, DIE dürfen das, weil sie es wissen. Alter Spruch von meinem damaligen Mathe Lehrer "Wenn du das kannst, dann darfst du gerne reden, wenn es zu diesem THema gehört."... Was machen Sie? Zum Thema reden wovon Sie Ahnung haben. Sei lieber froh das wir solche in der buffed Community haben, ansonsten wäre das Wissen (zumindest von mir) über WAR nicht in dem Maßen vorhanden, wie ich es jetzt habe...



Nur mal kurz dazu... Ich kann und habe mich selbst umfassend informiert und ich interpretiere viele Dinge und Aussagen anders als Moagim. Und zwar wesentlich PvE freundlicher als er das gerne hätte. Er stellt sich so gerne da als wäre er der allwissende Onkel, sorry aber das ist mir too much...


----------



## Moagim (4. Juli 2008)

Mymythos schrieb:


> was mir am meisten auf dem Sack geht sind Leute wie Moagim die zu allem und jedem Mist Ihren Senf abgeben immer alles besser wissen und nur Ihr Sicht der Dinge zulassen. Als wären sie in der Beta wissen alles besser nur dürfen nix sagen.. sorry das nervt.
> 
> Ich hoffe auch auf PvE Kontent bei WaR, ich hoffe auch auf die Möglichkeit teilweise als Singelplayer spielen zu können (geht übringens bei allen andern MMORPG's wunderbar) und ich hoffe auch auf brauchbaren Raid Kontent. Und nur weil mir solche Aspekte wichtig sind lass ich mir nicht von Moagim oder sonst wem erzählen das WaR nix für mich wird. Das entscheide ich dann selbst wenns soweit ist.



Naja, du hast es ja scheinbar nötig persönlich zu werden.
Deine Aussage *Gildenleiter in .... und ich weiß aus welchen Gründen man Aufnahmestops verhängt* war ja schon das erste wo du lieber erstmal behauptest DU wüsstest wie es geht. Nachdem ich darauf antworte....Stille.

Danach das nächste was du im Bezug zu mir sagst geht gleich mit "son quatsch" los argumentmäßig sehr hochwertig.

Jetzt gehts gleich mit "am meisten auf den Sack" los. Gehts noch ein wenig tiefer?
So tun als ob sie in der Beta sind und nur nix sagen dürfen. Wo habe ich so getan? kann mich nicht entsinnen das ich gesagt habe so ist es weil halt, ohne Begründung.

Du kannst also bei jedem PvP Spiel wunderbar Singelplayer spielen? Wirklich? Da wirst du wohl immer stark im Nachteil sein.
Wann habe ich Raid Content abgestritten? Ich sagte PVE-RAID. Raid=Schlachtgruppe/Überfallgruppe das gibts im PvP/RvR auch. Stadtangriffe zählen auch zum RvR und sind kein reiner PVE Contet wie es der Begriff bestimmt. Wenn sich der Gegner einmischen kann ist nunmal PvP dabei.

Hast du Angst oder warum schreibst du "ich lass mir nichts erzählen" (das klingt wie, hört auf sowas zu sagen, ich wills nicht sehen/hören)
wenn du dir so sicher bist das es anders kommt, dann schreibe deine Meinung und begründe die sachlich/logisch. Du schreibst hier aber eigentlich sowas nicht.


"klugscheissen könnt ihr mit Leuten die sich das sagen lassen" (wieder das: red du nur ich hör eh weg)


Puhuu Du hast mir meinen PvP Lolli geklaut, ich werd mich weglachen wenns dann rauskommt und Moagim etc uinzufrieden sind da sie dann doch mehr auf die breite Masse gesetzt haben, singelplayer5 Quest eingebaut haben, Raidcontetnt etc etc.
*Lach*
Oh ja wirklich du bist viel erwachsener. Raid ist nicht automatisch PVE.
Du nimmst dir ganz schön viel heraus wenn du behauptest das "die breite Masse" NUR MMOS will die auf Singleplayer und PVE-Raids setzen.

Hm, Fanboys. Da scheinst du den Begriff nicht zu verstehen. Ein Fanboy ist eine Person die sagt "meins" ist das EINZIG wahre und ihr anderen seid doch alle so schlecht weil ihr XY lieber habt.
Tja da muss ich dich entäuschen, ich habe nur Unterschiede beschrieben und niemals gesagt WoW ist scheiße, AoC ist scheiße, DaoC ist scheiße, Herr der Ringe ist scheiße etc..... Ich habe nur beschrieben warum es anders ist (das hier so oft WoW auftaucht liegt nur daran das eben viele Spieler von da kommen)

Du findest unsere Meinung OK, beleidigst uns im gleichen Satz aber als Fanboys.....schon wieder eine Beleidigung hinterhergeschossen.
So Nievaulos wie du ist selten jemand.


Schön du interpretierst viele Sachen anders als ich, ok. Dann hast du zwei Möglichkeiten.

1. Belege es logisch 
2. Denk dir das du Recht hast aber schreibe hier keine "ich weiß es besser weil halt" posts.


Das ist dir too much.... ja du bist voll cool
Nein ich bin nicht der allwissende Onkel, würdest du dir mal die Mühe machen objektiv an die Sache ranzugehen hättest du gesehen das ich logische Beispiele bringe oder Zitate bringe. Wäre ich allwissend, würde ich nicht versuchen es zu begründen (DU versuchst es nicht) ich würde einfach nur sagen so ist es und aus.

PS: über das was du bei AoC so von dir gibst, denke ich mir auch so meinen Teil. Trotzdem würde ich mir nie anmaßen "dein" Spiel schlecht zu reden. Geschweigeden dich wegen deiner Meinung offen zu beleidigen.


----------



## Goranos (4. Juli 2008)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> Mein Gott wie oft denn noch diese was haltet ihr von ........
> 
> Benutzt doch einfach mal die verd.... SUFU dann würdest du sehen
> 
> ...


Tjoar.... da muss ich dem KAly einfahc mal recht geben es ist alles schon etliche male durch gekaut worden und es ist in WOW ein ganz andres PV als in WAR..
Für die Siegreichen Grundeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (4. Juli 2008)

um nochmal Moagims beweise zu untermauern, sag ich dir an dieser Stelle das es keine PvE-Dungeons geben wird die auf mehr als 6 Spieler ausgelegt sind. Das heißt für dich das du garkeinen reinen PvE-Raid-Content erwarten brauchst.
Das du deine eigene Meinung bilden willst ist löblich, nur kann man das auch anhand von informationen schon im Vorfeld machen, da ist es egal das du PvE erwartest, wenn der Entwickler von sich aus sagt das alles auf PvP hinuasläuft machst du dir nunmal falsche Hoffnungen. damit du dann am Ende nicht verärgert bist 50€ oder mehr € umsonst ausgegeben zu haben, versuchen wir dir zu zeigen wie es wirklich aussieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s man muss leute nicht beleidigen um Aussagen zu untermauern. Sie reißen sie eher nieder.


----------



## Mitzy (4. Juli 2008)

Mymythos schrieb:


> nochmal, klugscheissen könt Ihr mit Leuten die sich das sagen lassen. Und wie gesagt ich werd mir meine eigene Meinung bilden und trozdem meine eigenen Maßstäbe an WaR legen, da kann mich nen Kasper auch nicht beeinflussen und wenn ICH entscheide das war nix für mich sein sollte dann wird halt was anderes gezockt. Aber das einige Leute hier meinen das sei "Ihr" Spiel sie wissen alles und können auch alles richtig deuten was an Infos da ist fond ich anmassend und lächerlich.
> 
> Puhuu Du hast mir meinen PvP Lolli geklaut, ich werd mich weglachen wenns dann rauskommt und Moagim etc uinzufrieden sind da sie dann doch mehr auf die breite Masse gesetzt haben, singelplayer5 Quest eingebaut haben, Raidcontetnt etc etc.
> 
> ...



Schon klar, aber wir wollen wir nur sagen, dass du die (vermutlich) 40- 50€ auch sparen könntest (außer natürlich ein Gäste ACC ist sofort verfügbar, war/ ist bei AoC ja nicht so als Beispiel). 
Ich gebe dir Recht, klar, es könnte rauskommen und aufeinmal gefällt es keinem weil es genauso ein no-skill Spiel wie WoW ist, wo man auf Schlachtfeldern nur noch gewhine hört oder "mimimi". Aber selbst wenn es das wird- ich werde es dennoch spielen weil mich die Welt um Warhammer begeistert.

Zum Kommentar zu einem Teil von meinem Post:
Ok, aber ich und viele die sich zu WAR informiert haben, lesen das auch eher wie Moagim, dass es eher PvP Content bietet als PvE. Bzw. das PvP das große ganze vom Spiel ist. Ich selber hab mir die Sachen auch öfter durchgelesen, aber ich hab nich wirklich viel PvE erkannt.


----------



## Mymythos (4. Juli 2008)

Ich find einfach nur das daß Thema PvE viel zu negativ dargestellt wird ich bin immer noch der Meinung das WaR PvE freundlicher wird als Ihr das denkt. Da PvE Kunden fängt. Naja ich werd mich überraschen lassen. 

Nur mal um ein Bsp. zu nennen wenn man alle 4 T Zonen eines Realms vergleicht von T1-T4 sind *insgesamt *ca 50 % PvE und das ist ein wesentlich größerer Teil wie es hier gerne dargestellt wird. Ich glaube das WAR ,wie schon oft gesagt, den Focus aufs PvP legt. Logisch, soll auch so. Aber wie gesagt ich denke und glaube nicht das PvE in welcher Form auch immer so unwesentlich ist wie es hier einige scheinbar gerne hätten. Und ja sorry das nervt mich. Denn Moagim kann auch nur spekulieren, und über den Focus sind wir uns einig der liegt beim PvP, nur find ich es halt übertrieben das PvE so naja fast verteufelt wird. Und mir gehts einfach aufn Keks das die Entwickler in den Interviews wesentlich freundlicher über die vorhandenen PvE Inhalte sprechen als Moagim. Was soll das bitte nur weil Du es lieber ganz ohne PvE hättest stellt Du das nun hier so dar ? Find ich nicht in Ordnung. Und wie gesagt nett von dennen die mich vor einem Fehlkauf bewahren wollen, aber keine Sorge, ich kanns mir leisten, ich kauf das Spiel ungesehen sogar 2 mal. 

Naja und sorry wenn Du Dich persönlich auf den Schlips getretten fühlst. War nicht meine Absicht. Hab nix gegen Dich nur gegen dieses ständige Kontra PvE.

Und was ich im AoC Board schreibe ist wohl mal meine Sache....



> Deine Aussage *Gildenleiter in .... und ich weiß aus welchen Gründen man Aufnahmestops verhängt* war ja schon das erste wo du lieber erstmal behauptest DU wüsstest wie es geht. Nachdem ich darauf antworte....Stille.



Dazu nochmal kurz, ich bin Onlinegamer seid Meridian und war Gildenleiter und Raidleiter in fast allen MMORPG's die sich auf dem Deutschen Markt etabliert haben (ausser Guildwars, eigentlich alles). Ich denke ich weiß wovon ich spreche  aber ob Du mir glaubst oder nicht ist mir mal vollkommen Latte und ja ich hab Dir daraufhin keine Antwort mehr gegeben obwohl ich das immernoch anders sehe. Letztendlich muss das jeder machen wie er meint, obs nu falsch oder richtig ist...


----------



## Moagim (4. Juli 2008)

Mymythos schrieb:


> Ich find einfach nur das das Thema PvE viel zu negativ dargestellt wird ich bin immer noch der Meinung das WaR PvE freundlicher wird als Ihr das denkt. Da PvE Kunden fängt. Naja ich werd mich überraschen lassen.
> 
> Nur mal um ein Bsp. zu nennen wenn man alle 4 T Zonen eines Realms vergleicht von T1-T4 sind *insgesamt *ca 50 % PvE und das ist ein wesentlich größerer Teil wie es hier gerne dargestellt wird. Ich glaube das WAR ,wie schon oft gesagt, den Focus aufs PvP legt. Logisch, soll auch so. Aber wie gesagt ich denke und glaube nicht das PvE in welcher Form auch immer so unwesentlich ist wie es hier einige scheinbar gerne hätten. Und ja sorry das nervt mich. Denn Moagim kann auch nur spekulieren, und über den Focus sind wir uns einig der liegt beim PvP, nur find ich es halt übertrieben das PvE so naja fast verteufelt wird. Und mir gehts einfach aufn Keks das die Entwickler in den Interviews wesentlich freundlicher über die vorhandenen PvE Inhalte sprechen als Moagim. Was soll das bitte nur weil Du es lieber ganz ohne PvE hättest stellt Du das nun hier so dar ? Find ich nicht in Ordnung. Und wie gesagt nett von dennen die mich vor einem Fehlkauf bewahren wollen, aber keine Sorge, ich kanns mir leisten, ich kauf das Spiel ungesehen sogar 2 mal.
> 
> ...



Mal abgesehen davon das der letzte Satz eine ziemliche Dreistigkeit ist..... Wenn du hier deine Meinung über andere kund tust dann sind deine Meinungen auch nicht "sicher"
Wenn du es nicht persönlich meinst, dann stelle mich nicht als das "Negativbeispiel" heraus. Wenn du mich als Beispiel mit Namen nennst...wie soll ich das nicht persönlich sehen?

Wer hat denn bestritten das es PVE Inhalte (dazu zählen ja auch 6er Dungeons) geben wird. Meine Güte ich will auch mal ein Schloß plündern (beispielsweise das Ding im Imperiums T4)
Das was wir nur zu beschreiben versuchen ist das keine PVE-Raids, nachgeschoben werden. 

Ich stütze mich da auch nicht auf meine Einbildung. Ich lese mich nicht nur durch die deutschen Seiten (im englischen gibt es viel mehr Interviews/Berichte/Videos)
Allein die Aussage "Dies ist einer unserer Höchstdungeons im PVE, es werden lediglich 6 Spieler nötig sein um ihn zu bewältigen" ist eigentlich recht deutlich.
Stadtangriffe beinhalten PVE (gäb sonst ja keine Quests dort) allerdings ist da der PvP Teil schon anteilsmäßig so enorm das man nicht mehr vom wirklichen PVE-RAID reden kann.

Das in gewisser Weise die PQs ALLE PVE enthalten bestreitet ja keiner.
Nur ist es einfach so, das sie erstens zum Krieg beitragen, aber gleichzeitig auch vom "Feind" behindert werden können. Dann ist es einfach kein PVE = Spieler gegen Monster mehr.
Natürlich kann man PVE nachschieben (eine neue Zone per Addon muss ja auch gefüllt werden) Nur der PVE-Raid Gedanke passt nicht wirklich ins Spielprinzip

Die Verfügbarkeit hat logischeweise immer Folgen. Wenn es da ist, wollen Leute rein. Gut Ok soweit ja kein Problem. 
Laut Konzept sollen aber alle Handlungen zum Krieg/Kampagne beitragen.

Nehmen wir an es tauchen 10x 50 Mann Raidinstanzen auf (instanziert...muss ja für jeden Abwechslung und Inhalt her)
Folge Möglichkeit 1 ---->Die tragen alle zum Krieg bei------>Bedeutung des Open PvP sinkt ins Bodenlose weil zuviel Punkte durch PVE erspiet werden
Folge Möglichkeit 2.-----> PVE wird "ausgeklinkt" aus dem Kriegssystem------->Diskrepanz bei der Ausstattung der Spieler, welche immer weiter voranschreitet----->PVEler rennen in den PvP---->PvP ebenfalls hinüber.

wie würdest du dieses Problem lösen? 
Die einfachste Möglichkeit ist nunmal das sie keine PVE-Raids zulassen (Im RvR ist ja genug "halbes" PVE dabei was die Raids angeht)


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Juli 2008)

Ihr müsst auch fast jeden Fred zu einem Streit Thread machen?
tragt eure meinungen doch per PM einander vor.
Eure kindereien muss ja net jeder lesen.

Und nun folgt ein Beitrag zum Thema : 

Ich denke mal das man kein Spiel miteinander vergleichen kann.
Da ich meinerseits nie Zeit und Lust fand HdRO zu spielen kann ich mich nicht dazu äußern , aber ich finde das WOW und WAR jeweils eigenständige Spielkonzepte haben die unterschiedliche Gruppen ansprechen

Man kann derzeit bei WOW per PvP besseres Zeuch als per PvE holen, aber WOW ist und bleibt ein auf PvE ausgerichtetes Spiel indem der PvP-Content nur eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt.
Und auch wenn Blizzard es jeden Idioten/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /Spasst erlaubt T4 ähnliches zu tragen indem er sich die Nacht in ein BG stellt.... WAS BRINGT ES EUCH?
Ein Spiel ist dazu da Spaß zu haben und nicht um immer der Beste zu sein und das Beste zu tragen.

WAR hingegen kommt komplett ohne traditionelle Itemfarmerei u.ä zurecht und ich finde das dieses Spielkonzept das bessere ist.
Auch ist dieses Spiel von anfang an auf PvP/RvR ausgelegt und wird (hoffentlich) gut funktionieren.
Klar wird es auch in WAR Idioten/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /Spassten geben aber wozu gibts die Ignore-List ( Ich hoffe sie bauen eine ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

so meine meinung


----------



## sybarith (4. Juli 2008)

> Nur mal um ein Bsp. zu nennen wenn man alle 4 T Zonen eines Realms vergleicht von T1-T4 sind insgesamt ca 50 % PvE und das ist ein wesentlich größerer Teil wie es hier gerne dargestellt wird. Ich glaube das WAR ,wie schon oft gesagt, den Focus aufs PvP legt.


ok, wenn man die zonen zusamen zählt kommt man auf etwa eine 50:50 verteilung der pvp und pve gebiete. aber, der großteil der pve gebiete befindet sich in den T1 und T2 zonen, die T4 zone hat sogar nur ein sehr kleines PVE gebiet. da man aber den großteil des spiels, ich würde mal sagen gut 80% und mehr, in der T4 zone verbringt, kann man schon sagen, das der pvp anteil deutlich größer ist als der pve anteil. 
sicher ein pve spieler kann glücklich werden, wenn es ihm genügt, den großteil seiner zeit eher im T1 und T2 gebiet zu verbringen, aber ich schätze das dürfte nicht so vielen spielern auf lange zeit gefallen. und ob die einzelnen quets und 6 man dungeons im T4 gebiet, pve spieler so fesseln können, glaube ich im moment nicht, dazu fehlt hier einfach die masse.

schlußendlich sehe ich den pve part, auch eher als netten bonus im spiel an. mir sind jetzt auch keine wirklichen aussagen, seitens Mythic bekannt, die dem widersprechen.


----------



## Sorzzara (4. Juli 2008)

sybarith schrieb:


> ok, wenn man die zonen zusamen zählt kommt man auf etwa eine 50:50 verteilung der pvp und pve gebiete. aber, der großteil der pve gebiete befindet sich in den T1 und T2 zonen, die T4 zone hat sogar nur ein sehr kleines PVE gebiet. da man aber den großteil des spiels, ich würde mal sagen gut 80% und mehr, in der T4 zone verbringt, kann man schon sagen, das der pvp anteil deutlich größer ist als der pve anteil.
> sicher ein pve spieler kann glücklich werden, wenn es ihm genügt, den großteil seiner zeit eher im T1 und T2 gebiet zu verbringen, aber ich schätze das dürfte nicht so vielen spielern auf lange zeit gefallen. und ob die einzelnen quets und 6 man dungeons im T4 gebiet, pve spieler so fesseln können, glaube ich im moment nicht, dazu fehlt hier einfach die masse.
> 
> schlußendlich sehe ich den pve part, auch eher als netten bonus im spiel an. mir sind jetzt auch keine wirklichen aussagen, seitens Mythic bekannt, die dem widersprechen.



/Signed

Ich zitiere hier Paul Barnett (fragt mich nicht mehr in welchem Video das genau war, auch ob es wirklich Paul war ist nicht ganz sicher):

One can actually make his way to the capital city of his realm without ever enter a realm vs. realm zone...however, if you want to see the world outside, you will have to go into these zones, because, the further you progress in the game, the higher your tier will become, the stronger you WANT to become in the future, there will be far more RvR than PvE Content


----------



## Rayon (5. Juli 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon das der letzte Satz eine ziemliche Dreistigkeit ist..... Wenn du hier deine Meinung über andere kund tust dann sind deine Meinungen auch nicht "sicher"
> Wenn du es nicht persönlich meinst, dann stelle mich nicht als das "Negativbeispiel" heraus. Wenn du mich als Beispiel mit Namen nennst...wie soll ich das nicht persönlich sehen?
> 
> Wer hat denn bestritten das es PVE Inhalte (dazu zählen ja auch 6er Dungeons) geben wird. Meine Güte ich will auch mal ein Schloß plündern (beispielsweise das Ding im Imperiums T4)
> ...


ich setz mal mein /Signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer PvE will, soll halt zu dem W.. , ihr wisst welches MMO ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BS_Norgor (5. Juli 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon das der letzte Satz eine ziemliche Dreistigkeit ist..... Wenn du hier deine Meinung über andere kund tust dann sind deine Meinungen auch nicht "sicher"
> Wenn du es nicht persönlich meinst, dann stelle mich nicht als das "Negativbeispiel" heraus. Wenn du mich als Beispiel mit Namen nennst...wie soll ich das nicht persönlich sehen?
> 
> Wer hat denn bestritten das es PVE Inhalte (dazu zählen ja auch 6er Dungeons) geben wird. Meine Güte ich will auch mal ein Schloß plündern (beispielsweise das Ding im Imperiums T4)
> ...




/signed   Hab genau die gleiche meinung einfach PVE-Raids nich zulassen


----------



## Sorzzara (5. Juli 2008)

PvE - Raids (Also grössere Angelegenheiten im Stil der WoW - Raids zerstören den Grundgedanken von RvR...sorry aber es ist so.

Letzten Endes muss sich jeder MMORPG Hersteller überlegen, wie er die Spieler auf seinen Servern dazu motivieren kann XY zu tun...wie er sie motivieren kann seinem Designkonzept zu folgen. Da der Anteil der Spieler die gerne alles selber erforschen nach den ersten paar Monaten / dem ersten Jahr erfahrungsgemäß zurückgeht (Dank und schmort in der Hölle an Questdatenbanken uä.), bleibt für viele Spieler irgendwann nur noch LOOOOOOOT als Motivation übig...nochmal, nicht in der Anfangszeit, wo der Löwenanteil der Serverbevölkerung noch aus echten "Online" - Pionieren besteht.

Diese Tatsachen kennt auch Mythic. Daher müssen sie sich überlegen, WO sie den Loot verfügbar machen, damit die Leute dem Spielkonzept RvR folgen. Ergo, können sie, sofern sie ihrem Konzept die Treue halten keine grösseren PvE Raids ins Spiel bringen. 2 Mögliche Szenarios:

A: Im PvE erhält man besseren, oder gleichwertigen Loot wie im RvR

Dann kann es entweder passieren, dass die Leute PvE als anstrengender denn RvR empfinden, und es gar nicht, oder nur wenig gespielt wird, und somit sinnlos ist. Oder der PvE Loot ist viel besser, oder viel LEICHTER zu bekommen als der RvR Loot, dann spielt niemand mehr RvR.

B:Im PvE erhält man weniger guten Loot als im RvR

In diesem Fall wird keiner PvE spielen wollen, was den Content wieder ad absurdum führt


Nochmal, die obigen Betrachtungen gehen vom Nullachtfünfzehn Spieler aus, für den WAR ein WoW mit besserer Grafik ist.


Fazit: Wenn der Hersteller RvR zum Haupt und Kernthema erklärt, dann kann er keinen PvE Content integrieren, der über die 6 Mann Dungeons hinausgeht. Tut er es doch, verheizt er damit sein eigenes Konzept, oder erbringt sinnlose Mehrarbeit (siehe Punkt


----------



## Mymythos (5. Juli 2008)

> Folge Möglichkeit 2.-----> PVE wird "ausgeklinkt" aus dem Kriegssystem------->Diskrepanz bei der Ausstattung der Spieler, welche immer weiter voranschreitet----->PVEler rennen in den PvP---->PvP ebenfalls hinüber.



wieso den "ausklinken" ? Ich meine integrieren ist das richtige Stichwort. Nehmen wir mal das Beispiel Städteraids. Dabei muss man am Ende den gegnerischen Stadthalter gefangen nehmen. Dieser ist ein PvE Boss -> ergo PvE Raid. (Ja nicht 1 zu 1 mit einem typischen wow Raid vergleichbar aber das muss es ja auch nicht) Das könnte man doch ganz einfach weiterentickeln. In dem man nur mal als Bsp. einen Raid Drachen integriert der bei der gegnerischen Belagerung geraidet werden muss.




> Folge Möglichkeit 1 ---->Die tragen alle zum Krieg bei------>Bedeutung des Open PvP sinkt ins Bodenlose weil zuviel Punkte durch PVE erspiet werden



wer sagt den das ? es muss nur richtig gewertet werden damit es einiger maßen gleichwertig ist. Möglich ist es.
Sicher ist da das Balacing nicht einfach aber ich hab hohe Erwartungen an WAR zumal wir nun schon eine längerle MMORPG Geschichte hinter uns haben. Hinzukommt das War eine sehr lange Beta hat und ich hoffe das diese auch zu einem dementsprechenden Ergebniss führt. Wie gesagt Balacing ist ein elementarer Bestandteil grade wenn man solche Inhalte verbindet aber das Thema Balacing müsste eigentlich einigermaßen in den Griff bekommen zu sein. Wie gesagt das Problem gibts ja nicht seid gestern.



> B:Im PvE erhält man weniger guten Loot als im RvR
> 
> In diesem Fall wird keiner PvE spielen wollen, was den Content wieder ad absurdum führt



Wenn das so kommen sollte und das glaube ich nicht, ist das auch kein Grund kein PvE zu machen wenn die Entwickler passende Anreize setzen.
Irgendwie seid Ihr nicht flexibel und kriegt es einfach nicht hin beide Spielinhalte mit einander zu verbinden. Schade eigentlich ich hoffe sehr die Designer sind da kreativer.

Ich sage es nochmal in den Köpfen der Leute die sich bisher gemeldet haben herscht meiner Meinung nach eine völlige Abwehrhaltung gegenüber PvE. Das ist sehr Schade den hierdurch ergeben sich viel mehr Möglichkeiten in Kombination mit RvR. Naja ich lasse mich mal überaschen aber wie gesagt nervt mich dieses ständige Kontra PvE.

P.s.



> Wenn du es nicht persönlich meinst, dann stelle mich nicht als das "Negativbeispiel" heraus



sorry Moagim aber da Du einer der aktivsten anti PvE Reservisten bist biste mir als Bsp. zuerst eingefallen. Nächstemal formuliere ich es anders.

P.P.s



> Wer PvE will, soll halt zu dem W.. , ihr wisst welches MMO ich meine



Du hast es einfach nicht verstanden, ich sags mal ganz deutlich: Ich bin nicht gegen PvP oder RvR, sondern freue mich da sogar sehr drauf nur hoffe ich das es Menschen gibt die in der Lage sind das sinnvoll mit PvE zu verbinden. Sorry wenns nu nicht angekommen ist kann ich Dir nicht mehr helfen.

oder der Kommentar ist genau so clever: 



> /signed Hab genau die gleiche meinung einfach PVE-Raids nich zulassen



Am besten gehst Du weiter mit Scheuklappen durchs Leben, dann musst Dich auch nicht mehr weiter entwickeln.


----------



## Moagim (5. Juli 2008)

Städteraids sind keine reinen PVE-Raids...hatten wir aber schon mehrfach (nicht nur ich) erläutert. Wenn dir das als PVE Raid langt bitte, warum beschwerst du dich dann.
Gegen RvR-Raids die PvP ja beinhalten....dagegen hab ich rein gar nichts.....da will ich auch mehr haben. Wenn ich durch eine PQ Reihe einen gegnerischen General ausknippsen kann, wodurch dann die gegnerische Seite stark demoralisiert/geschwächt wird....sowas mach ich gerne. Wenn für dich soetwas PVE-Raid darstellt, gut. Für mich ist das aber ein RvR Raid, eben weil ich damit dem "Feind" stark schade und auserdem der "Feind" sich einmischen kann.

Wie denn richtig werten? (Hängt aber wieder davon ab was DU als PVE-Raid siehst)
Wenn man lauter PVE Raids einbaut, wandern da nunmal entweder leute aus dem RvR ab (die fehlen dann) oder es tauchen immer mehr Spieler in WAR auf die NUR PVE machen wollen.
Selbst wenn PVE-Raids geringer wertig sind macht es keinen Sinn. 


sorry Moagim aber da Du einer der aktivsten *anti PvE Reservisten* bist biste mir als Bsp. zuerst eingefallen. Nächstemal formuliere ich es anders.

Ich spreche nur gegen PVE-Raids.....gegen normales PVE (Solo/Kleingruppe) habe ich nie etwas gesagt.
Ich habe momentan eher den Eindruck das du hier nur (unabsichtlich) einen Standpunkt hast, der eigentlich auch der gleiche ist wie unserer. Du nennst es nur PVE-Raid, meinst aber RvR (Beispiel Städteraids)

Was wir mit PVE-Raid meinen ist: Nimm 50 Spieler (mehrfach) renne in Verlies X und schlachte dich durch 1000drölfzig Monster...dieses dann täglich.  Die Folgen hat Sorzzara recht treffend erläutert.
RvR Raid: haue dich durch den "Feind" und versuche an seine Kommandanten ranzukommen, wobei der "Feind" dies zu verhindern versucht.


----------



## Sorzzara (5. Juli 2008)

Ausserdem hinkt der Vergleich zwischen einem zb, Gruul Raid, und dem Angriff auf den gegnerischen König in W.A.R

Wer sagt denn dass nicht mitten im Fight auf einmal dreissig Zwerge/Menschen/Hochelfen, die vom vorangegangenen Durchmetzeln unserer Schlachtordnungen in der Stadt so *RICHTIG MIES DRAUF* sind hinter einem im Thronsaal aufkreuzen?

Bei den Public Quests die sowohl ausserhalb als auch innerhalb der Städte stattfinden ist es genau dasselbe...ganz unvermittelt könnten 10 Spieler der Gegenfraktion auftauchen und den Leuten die sich gerade noch dem PvE Content widmeten die Hölle heiss machen...The War is everywhere and at any time!


----------



## Hühü1 (5. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ausserdem hinkt der Vergleich zwischen einem zb, Gruul Raid, und dem Angriff auf den gegnerischen König in W.A.R
> 
> Wer sagt denn dass nicht mitten im Fight auf einmal dreissig Zwerge/Menschen/Hochelfen, die vom vorangegangenen Durchmetzeln unserer Schlachtordnungen in der Stadt so *RICHTIG MIES DRAUF* sind hinter einem im Thronsaal aufkreuzen?



ähm da muss ich dir unrecht geben das passiert nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also nicht im fight gegen den king.

naja war is everywhere... also klar quests usw trägt ein teil zum RvR bei zum krieg.
Und nicht vergessen je nach server wird man erst im RVR gebiet  pvp geflagt.
(es sei den man hat die option es selbst zu aktivieren )


----------



## Moagim (5. Juli 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> ähm da muss ich dir unrecht geben das passiert nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Teilweise schon. Natürlich wird sich der "Feind" dann nicht direkt in den Königskampf einmischen können.
Es ist aber möglich die "Besatzung" der Hauptstadt abzuwürgen.
Zwar können feindliche Spieler ein gewisse Zeit nicht rein, aber das gilt nicht ewig.

Angenommen die Stadt befindet sich auf Stufe 5 und wird eingenommen. Jetzt beginnt die "Plünderngsphase" und die Stadtbosse werden angegriffen.
Nach einer Weile sinkt die Stadt auf Stufe 4.  Noch ein bischen länger und sie ist nur noch Stufe 3. Jetzt dürften die Tore für die eigentlichen Besitzer wieder aufgehen.
Der "Eroberer" muss jetzt also die "Rückeroberung" verhindern. Bei dem Zustand ist es viel schwieriger gleichzeitig noch gegen die Bosse anzugehen.


----------



## Sorzzara (5. Juli 2008)

Was mich stark interessieren würde...wird die Anzahl der Spieler die gegen den König kämpfen begrenzt sein, oder kann jeder der aktiv an den PQs bis dahin mitgewirkt hat den Thronsaal betreten?

Zwei Problemstellungen werfen sich so nämlich auf:

Wenn die Spieler freien Zugang haben, besteht eventuell die Gefahr, dass der König einfach "gezergt" wird

Wenn kein freier Zugang, sondern zum Beispiel ein "First to Come, First to Serve" Prinzip besteht, dann wären diejenigen benachteiligt, die zum Beispiel kurz vor dem finalen Sturm sterben, und verspätet zum Palast kommen, obwohl sie dieselbe Arbeit geleistet haben.


Wenn jemand hierzu nähere Informationen hat, dann bitte nur heraus damit =)


----------



## Moagim (5. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Was mich stark interessieren würde...wird die Anzahl der Spieler die gegen den König kämpfen begrenzt sein, oder kann jeder der aktiv an den PQs bis dahin mitgewirkt hat den Thronsaal betreten?
> 
> Zwei Problemstellungen werfen sich so nämlich auf:
> 
> ...



Das scheint so zu funktionieren.

Erst muss sich die Fraktion durch die "Grenzfestung" beisen (da gibts ein Video von der im Imperium) Danach müssen die Tore der Stadt eingerannt werden, jetzt kommt der Kampf in der Stadt.
Hier herrscht noch PvP, also können die Verteidiger die Angreifer abschmettern.
Siegen die Angreifer werden die Verteidiger ausgesperrt.
Jetzt können die Kämpfe gegen die Stadtherren losgehen. Das dürfte davon abhängen wie weit die Stadt entwickelt ist...vll ist auf Stufe 1 nur Karl Franz angreifbar und der Zugang zum...sagen wir Sigmartempel ist versperrt.
Eine niedrigstufige Stadt ist dann uninteresassanter weil es da wenig Beute gibt. (Sonst würde ja immer die gleiche Stadt angegriffen)

Jedenfalls sind die Bosskämpfe in Form der PQs angelegt und instanziert.
Das müsste so ablaufen, das jeder in eine PQ Instanz kommt (46 Mann) Jeder kann an einer dieser PQs EINMAL erfolgreich mitmachen.....wenn man es packt kann man erst wieder zur nächsten Eroberung den Boss angreifen......man hat ihn ja besiegt/gefangen genommen.

Das "Wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst".....kommt nicht vor. Wurde schon bestätigt. Selbst wenn Karl Franz in einer Instanz schon besiegt ist können die anderen die Instanz noch spielen (solange die Stadt unter Kontrolle ist)
Allerdings werden wohl diejenigen die ihn zuerst "umhauen" auch die Gruppe sein die ihn abführt. Ab dann ist ja freigespielt ist, das er in die feindliche Stadt geschleppt wird.
Ob er erst nach Ende der Eroberung abgeführt wird oder sofort....logischer wäre es wenn erst der Kampf vorbei ist und dann die Eroberer die "Beute" in ihre Stadt schleppen.


----------



## Hühü1 (5. Juli 2008)

@moagim

ähm nein es wird nicht passieren nicht mal teilweise.
Wie du  sagtest ist der kampf instanziert und ich glaube nicht das die gegner in deine intanz beim kampf gegen den könig rein können. 
Also nein mitten im fight tauchen nicht XX gegner auf. 

Selbst wenn die besatzung "abgewürgt" wird und man grad im intanzierten kampf gegen den könig ist  glaub ich kaum das die leute aus der instanz geworfen werden und nicht zu ende kämpfen dürfen.

klar moagim in dem beispiel, das du genannt hast, ist es logisch das man mehr leute braucht um die stadt zu halten.......aber d.h. das man jetzt fürchten muss das in der instanz gegner auftauchen (bzw zweifle ich stark dran) oder die instanz geschlossen wird....könig noch 2% leben  stadt wird wieder zurückerobert und der kampf ist dann zuende ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (5. Juli 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> @moagim
> 
> ähm nein es wird nicht passieren nicht mal teilweise.
> Wie du  sagtest ist der kampf instanziert und ich glaube nicht das die gegner in deine intanz beim kampf gegen den könig rein können.
> ...



Ich habe nicht gesagt das sie rein können, auch nicht das sie rausgeworfen werden aus dem "Bosskampf"
Nur das der "Feind" die Besetzung an sich irgendwann beenden kann.

Über den Bosskampf von Karl Franz gibt es bereits eine (Grob)Übersicht wie der abläuft, das hab ich schonmal reingestellt.
Wenn da "Wellen" an Gegnern auf die Leute zustürmen, kann das auch mal schief gehen. Wenn das dummerweise genau dann schief geht wenn die Eigentümer ihre Stadt wieder sichern....
Dann wirst du ganz sicher nicht in der Instanz hocken können und schön weiter versuchen Karl Franz umzuhauen.
Das wird wohl eher als "letzter Versuch" eingerichtet.....fertig machen ja, aber nicht nochmal versuchen wenns schief geht.
Mit dem "teilweise schon" meine ich das dir nicht mehr das nochmal, nochmal, nochmal zur Verfgung steht sobald die Eigentümer wieder vorrücken.

Karlchen wird sicher nicht nur Naseboren und sich umhauen lassen.....als oberste "Beute" wird das wohl des öfteren schief gehen.


----------



## Hühü1 (5. Juli 2008)

hm ja und ich habe gesagt das die leute nicht aufeinmal in der instanz auftauchen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man einmal drin ist hat man die möglichkeit aber klar der gegner kann einen die möglichkeit nehmen die isntanz zu betreten...aber das ist was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab mich nur auf den kampf die instanz bezogen das da keiner aufeinmal auftauchen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (5. Juli 2008)

Wird halt warscheinlich so laufen, das es in den Hauptstadten oder ihrer umgebung nur einen Friedhof gibt an dem man nach dem Tod wieder ins leben kommt, und bis man wieder im Palast ist kann es passieren das sich die gegenseite wieder aufgeraft hat und einem den Weg verperrt.


----------



## Rayon (5. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Wird halt warscheinlich so laufen, das es in den Hauptstadten oder ihrer umgebung nur einen Friedhof gibt an dem man nach dem Tod wieder ins leben kommt, und bis man wieder im Palast ist kann es passieren das sich die gegenseite wieder aufgeraft hat und einem den Weg verperrt.


Friedhofsfarmen wie zu WS zeiten inc *hust*

hat jemand was gesagt?

find ich gut, das alle ne "faire" Chance bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (5. Juli 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Friedhofsfarmen wie zu WS zeiten inc *hust*
> 
> hat jemand was gesagt?
> 
> ...



Friedhofsfarmen ist dann ja ein Zeichen das die Leute der Gegenpartei wieder die Oberhand haben, wärend der Zeit wo die Stadt geperrt ist für die Gegnert ist können ja genug versuche gestartet werden die Bosse in der Stadt zu besiegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (9. Juli 2008)

Mymythos schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Wenn das so kommen sollte und das glaube ich nicht, ist das auch kein Grund kein PvE zu machen wenn die Entwickler passende Anreize setzen.
> Irgendwie seid Ihr nicht flexibel und kriegt es einfach nicht hin beide Spielinhalte mit einander zu verbinden. Schade eigentlich ich hoffe sehr die Designer sind da kreativer.
> ...



Ich weiß nicht bei wie es bei anderen ist, aber ich wurde, was PvE angeht, immer nur enttäuscht. Entweder zur Classic WoW Zeit- Ja, 6 Stunden Raid Freitag+Samstag- äh, nein danke. BC WoW hieß es dann nur noch schnell= gut und man hat möglichst oft ein wenig geraidet, dass wurde dann von der ZEit immer mehr weil die Leute den Hals nich voll genug kriegten, und irgendwann haben dich deine ehemaligen Freunde geflamet weil dein heal equip viel schlechter ist, als das, was der Heiler aus seinem SSC/FdS Raid hat (zu dem ich, btw., keinen KOntakt mehr habe- obwohl ich ihn seid Jahren kenne...). Klar, sowas kommt auch im PvP vor- aber das habe ich nicht erlebt. Bei WoW nervt mich teils die Balance der Klassen (wobei es klar ist, jede Klasse hat ein oder mehrere Klassen die dich einfacher schnetzelt- das Thema hatten wir oft). Ich habe im Prinzip nichts gegen PvE, ich stehe dem nur sehr skeptisch aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen gegenüber. Und wenn WAR auch PvE MÖglichkeiten bietet, die mich interessieren und die nicht "Töte 50 Wölfe und hol mir 20 legendäre Wolfsmägen" sind (legendär steht hierbei für die Dropprate... Man kennt es... Man denke an die Quests für die Rute von HErculas bei den Yetis in den Hügellanden...), dann werde ich sie auch gerne mal probieren. Und ich denke, dass wird einigen so gehen. Aber die meisten lesen bei WAR einfach RvR bzw. mehr PvP als PvE heraus und vertreten diese Meinung auch.


----------



## Panador (9. Juli 2008)

Naja, weil es wohl auch so ist. Klar gibt es bei WAR auch PvE-Content und man kann damit auch zur Kriegsmaschinerei seiner Seite beitragen, aber der Schwerpunkt liegt doch auf RvR. 
Bei der Klassenbalance wurde ja schon gesagt, dass des bei WAR gar nicht das Ziel ist, dass jede Klasse jede andere Klasse besiegen kann. Es ist klar festgelegt gegen wen man selber keinen Chance hat, wer gegen dich keine Chance hat und bei wem die Chance auf Sieg 50:50 beträgt, je nach Skill der beiden Spieler eben. Find ich gut. Statt nach ner allgemeinen Klassenbalance zu streben, die man vermutlich eh nie erreicht, lieber klare Ziele/Richlinien setzen, auch wenn man damit nicht gegen jeden anderen der Uber-Roxx0r sein kann.


----------



## SirDamatadore (9. Juli 2008)

Ich warte einfach ab bis es erscheint, lese mir dann die Kritik durch und werde mich dann entscheiden.
Über Vor-/ Nachteile eines Spiels zu dirkutieren was noch nicht auf dem Markt ist finde ich etwas blöd.

Und solange es nicht auf dem Markt ist werde ich weiter WoW Spielen und freue mich über jedes Item was ich bekomme. Wenn ihr aber möchtet das jeder die gleichen Chancen hat im PvP, warum Spielt ihr nicht Guildwars? Ist kostenlos und jeder trägt die gleiche Rüstung.


----------



## Hühü1 (9. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Ich warte einfach ab bis es erscheint, lese mir dann die Kritik durch und werde mich dann entscheiden.
> Über Vor-/ Nachteile eines Spiels zu dirkutieren was noch nicht auf dem Markt ist finde ich etwas blöd.
> 
> Und solange es nicht auf dem Markt ist werde ich weiter WoW Spielen und freue mich über jedes Item was ich bekomme. Wenn ihr aber möchtet das jeder die gleichen Chancen hat im PvP, warum Spielt ihr nicht Guildwars? Ist kostenlos und jeder trägt die gleiche Rüstung.




Weil gildwars z.b. kein RvR bietet  keine PQ´s usw.....
Weil es nichts mit den warhammer iniversum zu tun hat?
Weil WAR viel interesannter ist für die leute hier? 
Weil nicht jeder die gleiche rüstung im nen spiel tragen will wie alle andere?
Weil guildwars einfach ist wie es ist und WAR sich stark unterscheidet und dadurch viel attraktiver ist für viele spieler?

Naja die liste könnte lang werden^^  hoffe dir ist klar das guildwars sich sehr stark von WAR unterscheidet auch wenn es im beiden spielen um PvP geht ok in WAR eher um RVR.

ahja viel glück beim release einen objektiven test oder eine kritik zu finden in der alle spielinhalte einbezogen wurden.
Beim release wird es test´s geben die WAR hypen und andere die es gnadenlos "flamen" z.b. siehe AoC.


----------



## Immondys (9. Juli 2008)

Dwarim schrieb:


> Also, hallo erstmal an alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da das Spiel noch nicht heraus ist sind die Inhalte des Spiels rein spekulativ, es gibt noch nichts zu vergleichen. Zum Verhalten der Spieler in WoW und künftiger Spieler in War - MMOG´s sind massenmarkttauglich und daher tummelt sich dort ein durchaus repräsentativer Querschnitt der Bevölkerung. Dieser unterscheidet sich in Punkto Benehmen nicht von den Leuten, denen ich tagtäglich (außer jetzt im Urlaub - hehe) als Einzelhändler in meinem Laden begegene. Oder ein konkretes Beispiel:

Die Leute in Deutschland sind dir vom allgemeinen Betragen zu unhöflich. Daher gehst du nach Österreich. Auch dort gibt es unhöfliche Leute. Auf einer neu aus dem Meer entstandenen Inseln wollen sich Siedler aus Deutschland und Österreich niederlassen. Wetten das es dann auch da unhöfliche Leute gibt.
Ars**l***er gibts halt überall, im Spiel und im Reallife - also höchstwahrscheinlich auch in War. Vielleicht bin ich als jemand aus dem Einzelhandel einfach resistenter und reg mich über vieles gar nicht auf.

War - ich freu mich drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirDamatadore (9. Juli 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> Weil gildwars z.b. kein RvR bietet  keine PQ´s usw.....
> Weil es nichts mit den warhammer iniversum zu tun hat?
> Weil WAR viel interesannter ist für die leute hier?
> Weil nicht jeder die gleiche rüstung im nen spiel tragen will wie alle andere?
> ...



Klar is Warhammer und Guildwars was anderes. Wenn es danach geht kann man nichts miteinander vergleichen.  Aber man muss vergleichen um zu einem Ergebniss zu kommen. Es wurden Nachteile von einem bestehenden Spiel mit Vorteile von einem noch nicht bestehenden Spiel verglichen.... erkläre mir was das dann sein soll?

In Gildwars geht es nicht um PvP sondern um GvG^^  
PvP= Spieler gegen Spieler
GvG= Gilde gege Gilde
Drum heisst es auch Guildwars^^


----------



## Draco1985 (9. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> In Gildwars geht es nicht um PvP sondern um GvG^^
> PvP= Spieler gegen Spieler
> GvG= Gilde gege Gilde
> Drum heisst es auch Guildwars^^



Damit hast du dir im Grunde selbst die Antwort gegeben, warum jemand WAR Guild Wars vorziehen könnte: Der Maßstab ist ein völlig anderer. Soweit ich das in meiner kurzen Zeit bei GW mitbekommen habe laufen die Kämpfe dort auf einem wesentlich überschaubareren Niveau ab, als es für WAR geplant ist. Ich behaupte mal (und man möge mich korrigieren wenn ich hier Mist verzapfe) dass GW in etwa das ist was Blizzard in WoW mit Einführung der Arena erreichen wollte: Kämpfe zwischen eher kleinen Spielergruppen, die dafür umso besser balanciert sind. Von allen MMOs würde ich Guild Wars am ehesten das Recht einräumen, sich als "E-Sports-tauglich" zu bezeichnen.

WAR geht einen komplett anderen Weg (und deswegen fehlt hier auch die Vergleichsmöglichkeit mit GW): Statt das Balancing auf kleinem Niveau perfekt hinbekommen zu wollen, lassen sie einfach hunderte von Spielern gleichzeitig mitmischen und sorgen so dafür, dass sich individuelle Balancing-Schwächen auf beiden Seiten gegenseitig ausgleichen. Gleichzeitig entsteht für die Spieler der Reiz, an einer echten Feldschlacht teilnehmen zu können - etwas was bisher nur sehr wenige Spiele bieten können (eigentlich fällt mir sogar nur DAoC ein).

Dass sich das Spieldesign von GW nicht direkt mit WAR vergleichen lässt ist insofern genauso richtig, wie dass sich WoW und WAR nicht direkt vergleichen lassen: Sie sprechen beide vollkommen unterschiedliche Spielstile an. Wenn du anfängst Vergleiche zwischen den beiden zu ziehen dann läuft das u.a. darauf hinaus, dass das Balancing von WAR "schlechter" sein wird, weil du die Maßstäbe von GW anlegst. Für das Spiel selbst spielt das aber keine Rolle (s.o.). Genauso wie das Argument des PvE-"Mangels" beim Vergleich von WAR mit WoW nicht zieht, weil das Spiel nicht darauf ausgelegt ist.


----------



## SirDamatadore (9. Juli 2008)

Ich habe nicht Warhammer mit Guildwars verglichen. Ich sagte lediglich, dass es ein Spiel gibt in dem genau die Nachteile die hier viele bei WoW bemängeln nicht vorhanden sind.

Sorry, ich hatte deine letzten Teil in deinem vorherigen Beitrag nicht gelesen oder nicht wargenommen. Ich denke das Warhammer einiges besser machen wird da sie nicht so unter Druck stehen werden. Warhammer zieht auf die gleiche Gruppe von Spielern wie es WoW gemacht hat und sie lassen sich Zeit mit Ihrem Produkt. AoC hat in meinen Augen einen schlechten Start Zeitpunk. Sie mussten es jetzt bringen, weil in einem halben Jahr wäre es noch schwerer geworden Fuss zu fassen (Warhammer, Erweiterung von WoW und Guildwars 2).


----------



## Panador (9. Juli 2008)

Imo zielt WAR nicht auf die gleichen Spieler ab wie WoW es getan hat. WoW hat ja quasi auf alle abgezielt, vom Super-Casual der vl ne Stunde am Tag zockt zum Mega-Roxx0r-Stundeplan-Raider. Mit den BGs wollten die PvPler zufrieden gestellt werden, danach mit den Arenen. WAR zielt eher auf den PvP-Spieler ab, der aber nicht alleine der Ober-0wner sein will, sondern im Team arbeiten kann. Es wird auch PvE-Content geben, klar (denke kein MMO kann NUR aus PvP bestehen, es sei denn das gesamte Levelsystem wird massiv überarbeitet), aber der Schwerpunkt liegt auf RvR, wogegen der bei WoW (anfangs) bei PvE lag. Ja, die Zielgruppen überschneiden sich teilweise, das auf jeden Fall, aber imo kann man nicht generell sagen dass WAR Zielgruppe = WoW Zielgruppe.

Persönlich würde ich mir ja ein MMO wünschen, dass wieder ein wenig komplexer, auch unter Umständen schwieriger (und ich mein jetzt nicht zb die Schwierigkeit von Raid-Encountern) wäre. Nicht "unhandlich" komplex, sondern "erfordert mehr Einarbeitungszeit" komplex, auch verbunden mit mehr Spieltiefe. EQ1 war so, EQ2 war/ist teils so, Vanguard wollte so werden (lassen wir das....), bei WAR... keine Ahnung, hoffe es, aber so sehr ich mich auf das Spiel freue, ich glaub nicht, dass es in diese Kerbe schlagen wird.
Wenn ein MMO nicht auf die Weise wie WoW zb auf die instant gratification Gamer abgestimmt ist lockt es wohl auch weniger diese Spieler an, die imo meist jünger sind. Nicht "Ich will Erfolge und Spaß und ich will es jetzt, ohne größere Hürden." eher "Ich will bei dem Spiel auch mehr Tiefe und bin auch gewillt dafür ein bißchen mehr Arbeit, mehr Aufmerksamkeit hineinzustecken." Ist vl schwer zu erklären, aber wer EQ1, EQ2 und ich nehme an auch DAoC gezockt hat sowie WoW kennt den Unterschied den ich meine. Würde mir wieder mal ein gutes MMO alter Schule wünschen, statt ein "so einfach und schnell wie möglich damit wir möglichst viele Käufer anlocken" Quantität != Qualität.


----------



## SirDamatadore (9. Juli 2008)

Sorry du hast Recht! Warhammer zieht nicht auf die gleiche Gruppe von Spielern an wie WoW.

Ich hatte es mit AoC verwechselt. Da AoC wie auch HdRO und WoW auf ein schon gefärtigten Namen zugrgriffen hat.

Noch mal SORRY.. mein Fehler.


----------



## Mitzy (9. Juli 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> Da das Spiel noch nicht heraus ist sind die Inhalte des Spiels rein spekulativ, es gibt noch nichts zu vergleichen. Zum Verhalten der Spieler in WoW und künftiger Spieler in War - MMOG´s sind massenmarkttauglich und daher tummelt sich dort ein durchaus repräsentativer Querschnitt der Bevölkerung. Dieser unterscheidet sich in Punkto Benehmen nicht von den Leuten, denen ich tagtäglich (außer jetzt im Urlaub - hehe) als Einzelhändler in meinem Laden begegene. Oder ein konkretes Beispiel:
> 
> Die Leute in Deutschland sind dir vom allgemeinen Betragen zu unhöflich. Daher gehst du nach Österreich. Auch dort gibt es unhöfliche Leute. Auf einer neu aus dem Meer entstandenen Inseln wollen sich Siedler aus Deutschland und Österreich niederlassen. Wetten das es dann auch da unhöfliche Leute gibt.
> Ars**l***er gibts halt überall, im Spiel und im Reallife - also höchstwahrscheinlich auch in War. Vielleicht bin ich als jemand aus dem Einzelhandel einfach resistenter und reg mich über vieles gar nicht auf.
> ...



Klar, dass hat auch niemand bestritten- nur wird diese PErson es schwer haben, außer sie findet eine Gemeinschaft von "gleichgesinnten". Bei WoW hab ich es einfach gemacht, kam mir in der Gruppe einer Quer- Ignor. Hab ich was von Ihm dadurch nich mitbekommen, mir egal. Macht er mich von der Seite an, leg ich ihn in der Ignor an. Und wenn ich leader war und einige Ober-R0xx0r-Pwner meinen "kick xy"- dann war er sehr schnell gekickt, ob er nun Tank, DD oder Heiler war. Da geh ich lieber keine Ini.
Und so werde ich es auch bei WAR machen. KOmmt mir einer blöd- ignor. Bin ich Chef und er meint "kick xy" und das aus völlig dämlichen Gründen- kick... Und wenn ich in ´ner Gruppe bin werde ich den dann mal "ansprechen" (*räusper* Ich hab so meine eigene Methode, deshalb "ansprechen") und dann werde ich dadurch meinen Rückschluss ziehen.
Unhöflichkeit geb ich keine Chance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich gebe jedem eine zweite und dritte Chance- jeder kann mal einen schlechten Tag haben- aber wenn das dauernd passiert... Nein danke ^^


----------



## Hühü1 (9. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Sorry du hast Recht! Warhammer zieht nicht auf die gleiche Gruppe von Spielern an wie WoW.
> 
> Ich hatte es mit AoC verwechselt. Da AoC wie auch HdRO und WoW auf ein schon gefärtigten Namen zugrgriffen hat.
> 
> Noch mal SORRY.. mein Fehler.




Ähm ja.
ahja was sollich dazu noch sagen  ähm ..

In Gildwars geht es nicht um PvP sondern um GvG^^ 
PvP= Spieler gegen Spieler
GvG= Gilde gege Gilde
Drum heisst es auch Guildwars^^

Hm also gibt es im GvG kein PvP? Es nennt sich GvG weil gilde gegen gilde kämpft  aber irgendwie hat es was mit PvP zu tun nur was? evtl fällt dir es ein ^^


----------



## SirDamatadore (9. Juli 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> Ähm ja.
> ahja was sollich dazu noch sagen  ähm ..
> 
> In Gildwars geht es nicht um PvP sondern um GvG^^
> ...



Ja dazu fällt mir etwas passendes ein, man soll einen Fehler eingestehen wenn man feststehlt das man etwas gesagt/geschrieben hat was so nicht stimmt und wenn man dies macht gibts immer jemanden der sich dran aufgeilt... das bist in dem fall DU  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühü1 (9. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Ja dazu fällt mir etwas passendes ein, man soll einen Fehler eingestehen wenn man feststehlt das man etwas gesagt/geschrieben hat was so nicht stimmt und wenn man dies macht gibts immer jemanden der sich dran aufgeilt... das bist in dem fall DU
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ähm ok ich hab mich drauf aufgegeilt?^^ ok danke für den hinweis hätte ich sonst nicht gemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du hast den fehler eingestanden deshalb hab ich auch ne halbe seite text gelöscht als ich es gelesen habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ähm ich habs soverstanden das du ähm spiele durcheinander gebrachthast, nun gut ist ja nicht schlimm.

Aber das hat ja nix mit der aussage zu tun :

In Gildwars geht es nicht um PvP sondern um GvG^^ 
PvP= Spieler gegen Spieler
GvG= Gilde gege Gilde
Drum heisst es auch Guildwars^^

 das ist ein anderer fehler ^^
Im so nen forum ist alles sehr weit interpretierbar und jeder interpretiert es anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann auch sein das ich dich immer noch net verstehe mhm^^ also nicht gleich so ernst nehmen.
Wenn ich mich aufgeilen will suche ich threads in den "Blackstorm666" was geschrieben hat *g*

sonst würde ich sagen...... nicht immer schwarz sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirDamatadore (9. Juli 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> ähm ok ich hab mich drauf aufgegeilt?^^ ok danke für den hinweis hätte ich sonst nicht gemerkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es liegt vielleicht im Auge des Betrachters aber ich sehe einen grossen unterschied zwichen PvP, GvG und RvR. Es sind alles Bezeichnungen mit der ich das eine oder andere nicht machen kann. Wie zb PvP in WoW da kann ich weder RvR bzw GvG spielen. Es ist vielleicht möglich das sich zwei Gilden für ein BG anmelden doch die Warscheinlichkeit das dann auch die beiden gegeneinander Kämpfen ist eine gedultfrage.

Natürlich hat alles etwas mit PvP zu tun, selbst wenn ich einen anderen Spieler im AH überbiete hat dies im weitenm Sinne etwas mit PvP zu tun.

Was ich eher sagte war das es in Guildwars kein richtiges PvP gibt sondern GvG. In Guildwars ist Player gegen Player nur möglich wenn der andere zustimmt und das sehe ich nicht als PvP an. Aber kann auch sein das wir aneinander vorbei reden.


----------



## mendiger (9. Juli 2008)

also ich werd war auf jeden fall spielen. ich weis nur nicht wie lange. 
denn wow hab ich erst angefangen als bc schon raus war und fast alle 70 waren und so hats mir keinen bock gemacht weil die anderen schon alles hatten und alles wussten. außerdem hat mir das pvp nicht so gefallen und ich habe schnell wieder aufgehört. und natürlich die community die größtenteils kein rp kennt.
dann habe ich kurze zeit hdro gespielt, aber keiner meiner kumpels spielte es und ganz meins war das auch nicht. also habe ich wieder aufgehört, da ich nicht als schüler jeden monat 13&#8364; zahle, wenn ich eh nur 5mal im Monat spiele. Aber in hdro war die community nett und auch das pvp hat mir gefallen.
Nachdem mein hdro-abo im ich glaube april auslief, waren war und aoc noch beide fürs 2. quartal 2008 angekündigt. ich informierte mich dann über beide spiele und entschiet mich war in kürze anzufangen, weil ich pvpfan bin und es mir einfach besser gefiel. 
Nachdem jetzt war wieder verschoben worden ist und aoc erschienen ist, habe ich mir mehrere test über aoc durchgelesen und meinungen der spieler angehört. conan gefällt mir zwar, aber es ist nicht so ganz meins und ich habe im moment auch nicht so viel geld.
also warte ich auf war, da ich wie gesagt pvpfan bin und mir war sehr gut gefällt. mir gefäht so wohl die story und das war-universum, als auch das system von war. ich denke war werden auch viele kinder spielen was nicht heißt das die community schlechter wird. aber ich denke es werden auch viele pvp-kiddies spielen was die community schlechter macht. also ich denke die community wsird besser wie die von wow und schlechter als die von hdro. also ich werde es auf jeden fall spielen und hoffe, dass es ein gutes spiel wird.
ach ja, andere mmorpgs habe ich nicht getestet, da ich mal ein spiel von anfang an spielen möchte.


----------



## Draco1985 (9. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Natürlich hat alles etwas mit PvP zu tun, selbst wenn ich einen anderen Spieler im AH überbiete hat dies im weitenm Sinne etwas mit PvP zu tun.



Eher nicht. "PvP" heißt Spieler gegen Spieler und zwar im direkten Kampf. Was man in der ingame-Wirtschaft unternimmt hat damit erst dann was zu tun, wenn diese Wirtschaft direkte Auswirkungen auf Kampfverläufe hat (und damit meine ich nicht Sachen wie eine Waffe oder Rüstung die ich meinem zukünftigen Gegner vor der Nase wegkaufe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

GvG und RvR sind auch PvP, aber gewissermaßen dessen "große Brüder". PvP in seiner ursprünglichsten Definition geht von Duellen aus, GvG und RvR sind effektiv nur Begriffe für einen größeren Maßstab der Konflikte.


----------



## SirDamatadore (9. Juli 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Eher nicht. "PvP" heißt Spieler gegen Spieler und zwar im direkten Kampf. Was man in der ingame-Wirtschaft unternimmt hat damit erst dann was zu tun, wenn diese Wirtschaft direkte Auswirkungen auf Kampfverläufe hat (und damit meine ich nicht Sachen wie eine Waffe oder Rüstung die ich meinem zukünftigen Gegner vor der Nase wegkaufe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Natürlich sind GvG und RvR auch PvP aber es sind trotzdem verschiedene Sachen! Was glaubst du eigentlich warum das verschiedene Namen sind? Ein Pkw und ein Zug sind auch beides Fortbewegungsmittel aber denoch zwei ganz unterschiedliche. Ist das so schwerr zu verstehen?


----------



## Hühü1 (9. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Es liegt vielleicht im Auge des Betrachters aber ich sehe einen grossen unterschied zwichen PvP, GvG und RvR. Es sind alles Bezeichnungen mit der ich das eine oder andere nicht machen kann. Wie zb PvP in WoW da kann ich weder RvR bzw GvG spielen. Es ist vielleicht möglich das sich zwei Gilden für ein BG anmelden doch die Warscheinlichkeit das dann auch die beiden gegeneinander Kämpfen ist eine gedultfrage.
> 
> Natürlich hat alles etwas mit PvP zu tun, selbst wenn ich einen anderen Spieler im AH überbiete hat dies im weitenm Sinne etwas mit PvP zu tun.
> 
> Was ich eher sagte war das es in Guildwars kein richtiges PvP gibt sondern GvG. In Guildwars ist Player gegen Player nur möglich wenn der andere zustimmt und das sehe ich nicht als PvP an. Aber kann auch sein das wir aneinander vorbei reden.



hm ich sehe das etwas anders. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GvG und RvR sind für mich eher mechanismen, regeln für PvP.
PvP wird nur selten im nen  mmo als 1 spieler gegen einen anderen ausgelegt, für die meisten ist das ein duel. (denke ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wegen deinen ah beispiel)
Also wenn du im GvG einen anderen spieler, der gegnerischen gilde, angreifst ist es doch PvP oder sehe ich es falsch?

GvG oder RvR geben nur den rahmen vor indem PvP statt finden, diese "begriffe" definieren wie es abläuft, welche folgen/regeln es hat und geben dir bestimmte möglichkeiten.

Ahja zu deinen WoW beispiel, warum solltest du da nicht GvG spielen können ? Verabreden sich zwei gilden, horde und allianz,  irgendwo PvP AN und los gehts.
Klar es gibt kein extra bonus, beute, ehre oder sonst was weil 2 gilden antreten.
Aber das liegt an der spiel mechanik von WoW. 
Klar es ist wenig sinnvoll, macht wohl auch keiner, aber es ist möglich als gilde gegen eine andere gilde anzutretten.

Ahja dein satz:

*In Guildwars ist Player gegen Player nur möglich wenn der andere zustimmt *
_also es ist pvp wenn ein spieler einen anderen herrausfordert_

*und das sehe ich nicht als PvP an.*
_und im zweiten teil sagst du das es aber für dich kein pvp ist_

Finde der 2te teil des satzes wiederspricht den ersten.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenn in guildwars es kein richtiges PvP gibt sondern GvG, und PvP für dich nicht 1 gegen 1 ist, was ist dan für dich PvP?`

a: apfel kuchen
b: pommes
c: Mehrere spieler gegen andere spieler ? hm wie ähm z.b. 2 gilden die gegeneinander kämpfen?
d: ???

(sry für die beispiele hab grad hunger und ist net böse gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Mir würde es helfen dich zu verstehen, wenn du mal den unterschied zwischen PvP, GvG und RvR, so wie du ihn siehst, beschreiben würdest.

Es ist und war nicht meine absicht dich anzugreifen, wenn dud ich angegriffen gefühlt hast dann sry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ist nur falsch rüber gekommen.
Man sitzt sich ja nicht gegen über.


----------



## Mitzy (10. Juli 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> also ich werd war auf jeden fall spielen. ich weis nur nicht wie lange.
> denn wow hab ich erst angefangen als bc schon raus war und fast alle 70 waren und so hats mir keinen bock gemacht weil die anderen schon alles hatten und alles wussten. außerdem hat mir das pvp nicht so gefallen und ich habe schnell wieder aufgehört. und natürlich die community die größtenteils kein rp kennt.
> dann habe ich kurze zeit hdro gespielt, aber keiner meiner kumpels spielte es und ganz meins war das auch nicht. also habe ich wieder aufgehört, da ich nicht als schüler jeden monat 13€ zahle, wenn ich eh nur 5mal im Monat spiele. Aber in hdro war die community nett und auch das pvp hat mir gefallen.
> Nachdem mein hdro-abo im ich glaube april auslief, waren war und aoc noch beide fürs 2. quartal 2008 angekündigt. ich informierte mich dann über beide spiele und entschiet mich war in kürze anzufangen, weil ich pvpfan bin und es mir einfach besser gefiel.
> ...



Klar wird es diese LEute geben- aber ich denke, die müssen dann eine Gemeinschaft Ihresgleichen finden, um zu bestehen. Ansonsten werden die "besseren"/netteren Spieler Ihnen freundlich zeigen, wo die Programmierer das Ende des virtuellen Lebens gemacht haben.

Zum Beispiel: WoW hat PvP... Nach meinen Erfahrungen kann ich das nicht als PvP difinieren, nur im groben Prinzip. Ich denke an meine Erlebnisse... Horde ist (mal wieder) leicht in Unterzahl und schon preschen die Allys an, zergen den Friedhof... Sicher, bei Schlachtfeldern wird gerne eine wichtige Position mit mehreren Leuten angegriffen (WS -> Flaggenträger, AR -> Base Deffer, AV -> Allys sowieso bevorteilt, müssen wir nichts zu sagen- außer die Horde lernt das deffen... AdS -> Basen einnehmen, desto mehr, desto schneller- Allys>Horde, Ally nehmen base aufgrund der Anzahl langsam ein, während sie kämpfen)... Ich sehe PvP immer noch so an, dass man auch skill braucht. Wenn ich die Ally aber kämpfen sehe, dann weiß ich nicht ob ich verzweifeln soll oder nicht.
Beispiel gestern:
Warsong, eine Ally SG gegen eine Random Gruppe von Hordlern... Der Kampf beginnt... Es waren 10 Allys gegen 4 Hordler- wir deffen also. Nach 5 Minuten war es dann 10vs10... Die Ally begann damit, den Friedhof zu zergen. 2 Hordler konnten die Flagge noch deffen. Die Ally wollte wohl zeigen wie stark sie ist und zergte weiter den Friedhof- unsere beiden Flaggen deffer schafften es immer wieder 3 Allys umzuhauen bzw. ihnen nicht die Flagge zu lassen.
Nach mehr als 30min gewann die Ally dann das bg, weil die beiden Flaggen Deffer wohl keine Lust mehr hatten.

Das war an dem gestrigen Abend kein Einzelfall. Ich traf auf mehrerer solcher Gruppen- das schöne war, ich kannte eine Gruppe (die, die in meinem Beispiel "beschrieben" ist) aus meiner Ally Zeit. Damals meckerten Sie darüber, dass ALlys sowas machten- heute tun sie es selber.

Nun fragen sich natürlich die Leser hiervon "WTF?! Mimimi, was will der? Ey L2P!"- nun, dieses Beispiel soll einmal belegen das in WoW kein 1on1 vorhanden ist... Und zum anderen das JEDER zum 08/15 Ober-r0xx0r-l34der werden kann. Egal wie nett und freundlich sie vorher waren, sowas kommt immer und sowas wird auch in WAR kommen. Sei es nun das ganken möglich gemacht wird ohne große "Opfer", Friedhof campen oder sonst irgendwas. Alles ist möglich. Ich wette auch, dass, wenn WAR rauskommt, dass die ersten Tage das Spiel fast unspielbar ist, WEIL soviele das Spiel evtl. spielen werden, unbedingt sofort zocken wollen etc..
Bisher war es ja, glaub ich, immer so, dass zu wenig Server vorhanden waren, für den Ansturm. Ich denke, dass wird bei WAR auch so sein. Noch dazu- alle beginnen und dann sieht es warscheinlich wie folgt aus:

Spieler der ARt 1 werden Stunden beim Charakter erstellen sein, sich fragen ob der Bart Ihres Zwergen so gut genug aussieht, oder ob der Dunkelelf statt Feuerroten evtl. Smaragdgrüne Augen haben sollte- und auf einen Namen kommen sie nach einem Tag, weil sie beim Träumen die Idee hatten.

Spieler der Art 2 werden sich die Grafikpracht anschauen bzw. sich von dem Feeling in dem Spiel erstmal überraschen lassen. Ich hab einige Screenies mal gesehen, die fand ich einfach atemberaubend- ich schätze mal es waren welche von der Chaos City, oder von der Festung von Malekith (richtig geschrieben? Wenn nich, bitte korrigieren)- und ich möchte diese Stadt unbedingt mal sehen.

Spieler der Art 3 werden sich schnell einen char erstellen, einen Namen geben und sofort alles sehen wollen- und spielen/lvln/töten/moshen

Spieler der Art 4 werden sich sehr schnell einen char erstellen und sich sofort in den channels als ober-r0xx0r profilieren wollen, eine Top Gilde aufmachen (je nachdem wann es möglich sein wird bzw. welche Voraussetzungen man erfüllen muss) und nur Leute aufnehmen, die mindestens auch solche Top(flappen) Spieler sind.

Spieler der Art 5 werden penibel nach bugs suchen, diese aufschreiben und in allen Foren schreiben mit den Worten "ololololo, rofl mao mit der Katze, was spielt IHr für einen mist wo diese ganzen bugs vorhanden sindListe der bugs) Ihr noobs ey!" oder einfach nur auf Allwissend machen, ohne jegliche Ahnung.


Ich persönlich dneke, ich werde ein Spieler der Art 1, 2 und 3 sein bzw. von jeder Art ein bisschen- nich zu letzt weil ich irgendwann im Herbst Urlaub kriegen soll. Und wer weiß, evtl. habe ich ja "Glück" und WAR kommt exakt am ersten Tag raus *lach* XD
Ich muss mich dann nur noch von meinen Freunden für 2 Wochen verabschieden... Hmm... schwierig schwierig *g* xD


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (10. Juli 2008)

*gähnt*

morgen

*kaffee hinstell*


----------



## SirDamatadore (10. Juli 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> hm ich sehe das etwas anders.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also dir jetzt ein Beispiel zu geben was genau ich unter Pvp usw verstehe habe ich gerade keine Lust. Ein weiterer Grund ist, das ich es schon hier geschrieben habe und nicht alles zweimal schreibe.

Aber!

Ich kann dir ein Beispiel geben was ich unter MvM verstehe und wie dieses zustande kommt.
Der Hauptgrund für ein MvM ist IMMER mangelnder Respekt dem anderen gegenüber! 
Ein MvM kann entstehen, wenn jemand ein der massiges Selbstgefühl braucht das er geschriebens von anderen Personen auseinanderflädert und die Buchstaben und Sätze dann sich so zurechtlegt wie er es gerade brauchen kann. Und/oder die Gegnerische Partei für dumm verkauft in dem er Beispiele auflistet die keinen Zusammenhang ergeben (Kuchen, Pommes... weiß auch nicht warum die beiden... habe wahrscheinlich gerade Hunger). Wenn man eine solche Situation weiterspielt, ja dann kann ein MvM entstehen.

Was kann in einem MvM passieren:

a. Mann redet/schreibt nicht mehr miteinander
b. Mann versucht den anderen in allen was er schreibt/oder sagt lächerlich zu machen, auch wenn dem nicht so sei.
c. Mann nimmt sich gegenseitig die Freude, in dem man sich denkt "was hat der Affe jetzt wieder geschrieben".
d. Man schlägt sich und der am besten zugeschlagen hat, hatte in der vorausgegangenen Diskussion grundsätzlich recht behalten. Warum das so ist, kann ich dir auch nicht sagen aber dieses Gefühl hat dann der stärkere.

Natürlich gibt es noch viel mehr aber das jetzt alles aufzulisten wird erst recht keinen interessieren.

Mein Tipps an dich:

1. Respektiere immer den anderen so, wie du auch selbst behandelt werden möchtest.
2. Über Dinge die man nicht ändern kann, macht man sich keine Gedanken.


----------



## Mitzy (10. Juli 2008)

Wenn man sich um Dinge keine Gedanken macht, nur weil man selber sie nicht ändern kann, dann könnten viele Foren geschlossen werden bzw. stark reduziert, da man oft über Dinge redet/ diskutiert, die man meist selber nich ändern kann, aber worauf man aufmerksam machen kann.

Und ich persönlich hab es eigentlich als keinen persönlichen ANgriff gewertet, was "Hühü" geschrieben hat- lediglich als starken Zynismus wo evtl. ein bisseln Sarkasmus ab und zu drinnen enthalten war.


----------



## SirDamatadore (10. Juli 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Wenn man sich um Dinge keine Gedanken macht, nur weil man selber sie nicht ändern kann, dann könnten viele Foren geschlossen werden bzw. stark reduziert, da man oft über Dinge redet/ diskutiert, die man meist selber nich ändern kann, aber worauf man aufmerksam machen kann.
> 
> Und ich persönlich hab es eigentlich als keinen persönlichen ANgriff gewertet, was "Hühü" geschrieben hat- lediglich als starken Zynismus wo evtl. ein bisseln Sarkasmus ab und zu drinnen enthalten war.



Ich habe auch nie gesagt das er mich persönlich angreift. Wie kommst du dazu mir das zu unterstellen?


----------



## Mitzy (10. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> (...)
> Aber!
> 
> Ich kann dir ein Beispiel geben was ich unter MvM verstehe und wie dieses zustande kommt.
> ...



Zynismus schön und gut- Sarkasmus auch schön und gut, aber (btw. was zur Hölle ist MvM... Millionär vs. Milliardär? Manta vs. Moped? Mutter vs. Maschine? Ich hab keinen Schimmer... Ich würde aber mal raten Mitglied vs. Mitglied...), aber wenn ich das lese, dann sehe ich eher offensichtliche Beleidigunen wie als Beispiel bei deiner Möglichkeit c. "was hat der Affe jetzt wieder geschrieben". Ich gebe zu, ich finde es witzig geschrieben- ich mach sowas ja auch leidenschaftlich gerne, aber ich hatte das Gefühl, du fühlst dich persönlich angegriffen und machst deinen Ärger, durch den Post und die Schreibweise, Luft.


----------



## Hühü1 (10. Juli 2008)

ah^^

Was soll ich sagen dachte habs klar gemacht das ich dich weder angreifen wollte noch es meine absicht war dich zu beleidigen.
Wenn dich das jetzt gekränkt hat dann tut es mir leid.

Aber du bist hier im nen forum ich hab gelesen was du geschrieben hast bin drauf eingegangen, hab argumentiert und beispiele genannt.

Und wenn ich dann einen satz von dir nehme indem du dir wiederprichst und drauf eingehe zerpflücke ich den satz ?
Ich hab doch gefragt ob du mir das erklärst weil für mich der satz sich wiederspricht.

In Guildwars ist Player gegen Player nur möglich wenn der andere zustimmt und das sehe ich nicht als PvP an.

Ich wollte doch wissen was dann für dich PvP ist, kannst du willst du nicht drauf antworten ?
Aber ich glaube eher du hast den wieder spruch selbst gesehen und verhälst dich jetzt wie eine "beleidigte leberwurst"(sagt man hier so).
Dir nach gibts in Guildwars kein PvP  nur GvG aber das ist kein PvP.

Wenn du kein spaß verstehst (pommes, kuchen) tjoa ok ^^
Allerdings solltest du dir deine tipps selbst ans herz legen.
Ok ich gebe zu manchmal bin wie mitzy sagte:

Und ich persönlich hab es eigentlich als keinen persönlichen ANgriff gewertet, was "Hühü" geschrieben hat- lediglich als starken Zynismus wo evtl. ein bisseln Sarkasmus ab und zu drinnen enthalten war. 

Deswegen schrieb ich auch das es nicht böse gemeint ist.(und das war auch so gemeint)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Deine erste reaktion, auf meinen post,  war persönlich zu werden. 

Das hier darfst du jetzt persönlich nehmen:

Denke eher du hast gemerkt das du dich verannt hast und wolltest aus sturheit nicht mehr von deiner postition weichen. 
Immer hin hast du kein argument oder sonst was auf meinen letzten beitrag geschrieben, hast mich aber als person kritisiert. 
Aus erfahrung habe ich gelernt das viele leute die keine argumente haben persönlich werden. 

Nun du kannst immer noch auf meinen beitrag reagieren und mit fakten, argumenten und beispielen um dich werfen und alles wiederlegen.
oder wieder persönlich werden aber dann nehme ich dich nicht MEHR ernst.
Jeder verennt sich mal und weicht von seiner meinung nicht ab aus stolz oder was auch immer passiert jeden mal . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja 

Ah weil wir dabei sind schon wieder so ein satz von dir ^^

2. Über Dinge die man nicht ändern kann, macht man sich keine Gedanken. 

Z.b. wenn dir dein freund/freundin fremd geht... kannst nicht mehr ändern scheiss drauf?machst dir keine gedanken?

Ich würde mich freuen wenn du das mal einfach alles vergisst und mir erklärst was dann PvP ist und warum es sowas nicht in guildwars gibt.

A: GvG ist ja dir nach kein PvP.
B: PvP ist deiner meinung nach auch kein "duel" 1 gegen 1.

Also gibt es kein PvP im guildwars?
Denke hast dich bei GvG zu sehr an WoW orientiert. Der unterschied zwischen GvG in guildwars und PvP in WoW ist denke ich groß.
Trozdem bleibt auch GvG PvP auch wenn es soviel anders ist als das PvP in WoW.

Naja  viel spaß noch ^^ ich hab wieder hunger ^^ deshalb keine zeit mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirDamatadore (10. Juli 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Zynismus schön und gut- Sarkasmus auch schön und gut, aber (btw. was zur Hölle ist MvM... Millionär vs. Milliardär? Manta vs. Moped? Mutter vs. Maschine? Ich hab keinen Schimmer... Ich würde aber mal raten Mitglied vs. Mitglied...), aber wenn ich das lese, dann sehe ich eher offensichtliche Beleidigunen wie als Beispiel bei deiner Möglichkeit c. "was hat der Affe jetzt wieder geschrieben". Ich gebe zu, ich finde es witzig geschrieben- ich mach sowas ja auch leidenschaftlich gerne, aber ich hatte das Gefühl, du fühlst dich persönlich angegriffen und machst deinen Ärger, durch den Post und die Schreibweise, Luft.



Nein, ich bin nicht persönlich angegriffen worden und das empfinde ich auch nicht so aber ich hatte das Gefühl dem Thema so etwas die Schärfe zu nehmen und dieses auch zu benden weil das mit dem eigentlichen Thema hier nichts mehr zu tun hatte.


----------



## SirDamatadore (10. Juli 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> ah^^
> 
> Was soll ich sagen dachte habs klar gemacht das ich dich weder angreifen wollte noch es meine absicht war dich zu beleidigen.
> Wenn dich das jetzt gekränkt hat dann tut es mir leid.
> ...



Sag mal was willst du von mir? Hab ich dir mal vor 30 Jahren das Pausenbrot in der Pause geklaut?

Ich habe keine Lust mit dir über PvP GvG RvR zu reden, weil das zu nichts führt. Dies bestätigt das du ja nach eigenen Worten nicht weisst was ich meine aber du bist dir sicher, das ich mich in etwas verlaufen habe.

Wenn du dir da so sicher bist, was soll ich dann mit dir noch diskutieren? Ich brauche mich hier nicht als Sieger hinzustellen, ich habe die meine und du die deine Meinung...was da jetzt richtig ist, ist wohl das unwichtigste auf der Welt oder sollen wir den Bundesgerichtshof  mit unserem Anliegen beschäftigen?

Nehme es einfach so hin das jemand anderes etwas anders sieht als du. Das tut dir und mir nicht weh und dir auch nicht.


----------



## Schwarzbär (10. Juli 2008)

so, ich werde mir mit diesem post keine freunde machen aber seis drum, ich würde diesen denkansatz gerne in den raum stellen (ihr könnt mich gern flamen, ich werde darauf nicht eingehen): krieg ist nicht fair, krieg wird immer durch "equip"-vorteil gewonnen, aus dieser perspektive hat wow das der realität am nächsten kommende system. wie komme ich zu dieser ansicht? nun, historisch betrachtet sieht es doch so aus das kriege durch techniche und/oder zahlenmäsige überlegenheit gewonnen werden, guerilia-taktiken sind hier die einzige ausnahme wobei diese halt auch nicht wirklich "fair" sind (asymetrische kriegsführung usw). um ein paar beispiele zu nennen: was genau hat der japanischen armee in der zweiten hälfte des 19. und dem ersten viertel des 20. jahrhunderts erlaubt große teile chinas, trotz zahlenmässiger unterlegenheit, zu besetzen? genau, techniche überlegenheit aka "equip"-vorteil. anderes beispiel: 1979 besetzte die sowjetunion afghanistan, ein land das damals hauptsächlich bäuerlich geprägt war und kaum über moderne waffen verfügte. erst nachdem die mudschahedin von seitens der usa massiv "equipt" wurden konnten diese ihre überlegenen ortskenntnise aka "skill" ausspielen. letztes beispiel: in den beiden irak-kriegen die die usa geführt haben wurde die irakische armee inerhalb weniger wochen besiegt, und zwar ausschlieslich aufgrund der technichen ("equip") überlegenheit der usa.


----------



## HGVermillion (10. Juli 2008)

Klar ist Krieg nicht fair, man wir fast immer nur zuschlagen wenn man alle vorteile aus seiner seite hat, wir sind hier aber nicht im Krieg sondern spielen zum Spass Krieg, und um diesen Spass nicht zu verlieren werden halt seitens der Entwickler gleiche bedinungen geschaffen. 

Und unter diesen gesichtspunkten vermisse ich irgendwie die Kernaussagen deines Textes, was willst du uns damit sagen?

Glaub mir wenn wir bei Warhammer einen wirklichen Krieg ohne einschränkungen Spielen könnten, ich glaube wir müssten uns die Indizierte Importversion besorgen, Zwergenbrunnen vergiften, Zivilbevölkerung abschlachten, Sklaven nehmen.


----------



## sTereoType (10. Juli 2008)

Schwarzbär schrieb:


> so, ich werde mir mit diesem post keine freunde machen aber seis drum, ich würde diesen denkansatz gerne in den raum stellen (ihr könnt mich gern flamen, ich werde darauf nicht eingehen): krieg ist nicht fair, krieg wird immer durch "equip"-vorteil gewonnen, aus dieser perspektive hat wow das der realität am nächsten kommende system. wie komme ich zu dieser ansicht? nun, historisch betrachtet sieht es doch so aus das kriege durch techniche und/oder zahlenmäsige überlegenheit gewonnen werden, guerilia-taktiken sind hier die einzige ausnahme wobei diese halt auch nicht wirklich "fair" sind (asymetrische kriegsführung usw). um ein paar beispiele zu nennen: was genau hat der japanischen armee in der zweiten hälfte des 19. und dem ersten viertel des 20. jahrhunderts erlaubt große teile chinas, trotz zahlenmässiger unterlegenheit, zu besetzen? genau, techniche überlegenheit aka "equip"-vorteil. anderes beispiel: 1979 besetzte die sowjetunion afghanistan, ein land das damals hauptsächlich bäuerlich geprägt war und kaum über moderne waffen verfügte. erst nachdem die mudschahedin von seitens der usa massiv "equipt" wurden konnten diese ihre überlegenen ortskenntnise aka "skill" ausspielen. letztes beispiel: in den beiden irak-kriegen die die usa geführt haben wurde die irakische armee inerhalb weniger wochen besiegt, und zwar ausschlieslich aufgrund der technichen ("equip") überlegenheit der usa.


Da leg ich aber mal mein Veto ein. Napoleon z.b. hat damals vieles durch taktisches geschick gewonnen sowie auch die ersten Schlachten von Johanna von Orleans. Technische vorteile die kriegentscheident sind kamen erst mit Neuzeit und begann ca. zur zeit des ersten Weltkrieges. Vom Entwicklungsstand der WAR-Zeit her würde ich WAR noch vor solch einem ersten Weltkrieg ansiedeln , wo schon ein großer Stein in der Hand eine Menge bringen kann.(siehe da Orkze)


----------



## Schwarzbär (10. Juli 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Da leg ich aber mal mein Veto ein. Napoleon z.b. hat damals vieles durch taktisches geschick gewonnen sowie auch die ersten Schlachten von Johanna von Orleans. Technische vorteile die kriegentscheident sind kamen erst mit Neuzeit und begann ca. zur zeit des ersten Weltkrieges. Vom Entwicklungsstand der WAR-Zeit her würde ich WAR noch vor solch einem ersten Weltkrieg ansiedeln , wo schon ein großer Stein in der Hand eine Menge bringen kann.(siehe da Orkze)



gut, gehen wir ein bischen zurück in der zeit, die römischen legionen haben ebenfalls nur durch überlegene ausstattung gewonnen, bronzerüstung + waffen > steinkeule + bärenfell, nächstes beispiel, das erscheinen der ersten ritter als reaktion auf die leichten, berittenen bogenschützen der mauren die aus dem eroberten spanien nach frankreich vordrangen... um auf eine zeitperiode zu kommen die vom entwicklungsstand ungefähr dem warhammer universum nahe kommt: sultan saladin konnte unter anderem aufgrund technicher überlegenheit die kreuzritter aus palästina vertreiben, ich sage nur schiespulver und grieschiches feuer (ja, sicher, die kreuzritter konnten auch aufgrund ihrer unfähigkeit sich den neuen gegebenheiten anzupassen besiegt werden).

zu dem punkt das krieg nicht jugendfrei ist: genau das stört mich als besitzer einer 4k punkte lahmia und 2k punkte skaven armee: das kommende warhammer online ist nicht warhammer, eher die bonbon-version davon, ich mein ich will gefälligst in nem warhammer-spiel mit grünhäuten auch den aspekt abgedeckt sehen das deren schamanen pro tag mehr pilze mampfen als n ganzes goa-festival...
anderes beispiel: das chaos. die chaosarmeen bei warhammer würden karl franz nicht gefangennehmen sondern einfach ihrem jeweiligen gott opfern (oder einfach töten, wiederbeleben und als lebendige standarte missbrauchen, siehe großtheogonist volkmer)


----------



## HGVermillion (10. Juli 2008)

Schwarzbär schrieb:


> zu dem punkt das krieg nicht jugendfrei ist: genau das stört mich als besitzer einer 4k punkte lahmia und 2k punkte skaven armee: das kommende warhammer online ist nicht warhammer, eher die bonbon-version davon, ich mein ich will gefälligst in nem warhammer-spiel mit grünhäuten auch den aspekt abgedeckt sehen das deren schamanen pro tag mehr pilze mampfen als n ganzes goa-festival...
> anderes beispiel: das chaos. die chaosarmeen bei warhammer würden karl franz nicht gefangennehmen sondern einfach ihrem jeweiligen gott opfern (oder einfach töten, wiederbeleben und als lebendige standarte missbrauchen, siehe großtheogonist volkmer)




ja das ist leider das problem das wir auch kennen, wenn es zu gewaltätigt wird können wir uns das spiel höchstens auf dem Index ansehen, oder es gehen kunden verloren wenn es ab 18 ist. Ist halt der Altar des Mainstream auf dem einige dinge in Spielen geopfert werden müssen um erfolgreich zu sein.


----------



## Panador (10. Juli 2008)

Hm, jo, das is leider einer der wenigen Punkte die mich an WAR jetzt schon stören.
Ein Ab 18 Rating hätte dem Spiel sicher gut getan, die Entwickler hätten viel mehr Möglichkeiten gehabt die Warhammer-Welt "realistischer" rüberzubringen, was dann wohl auch einige TT-Fans mehr angelockt hätte, wenn sie wüßten, dass ihr Spiel hier vernünftig umgesetzt ist, und nicht ne Sparversion davon.
zb den oft angeführten "Anführer der eroberten Stadt mit Tomaten bewerfen etc." stell ich mir beim Chaos unrealistisch vor, da die ihn wie gesagt eher opfern würden oder sehr viel fieser foltern/leiden lassen würden.
Bei nem Ab 18 Rating wären auch andere Chaos-Götter möglich gewesen (Tzeentch als "optisch harmlosester" trotzdem bester Kandidat, aber man könnte mehr von Slaanesh, Nurgle und Khorne sehn. Aber gut, bin noch nich im Spiel, weiß nich wieviel man davon tatsächlich sieht oder nicht). Warhammer is afaik doch ne erwachsenere Welt, wieso da ein Teen-Rating (oder so) Rating angestrebt wurde versteh ich nicht ganz. Gut, Verkaufszahlen, aber das war AoC auch egal (jetzt mal unabhängig vom aktuellen Stand des Spiels etc.)

Und nein, mir gehts nicht um Punkte "ich will Blut spritzen sehn, und Möpschen!!!11elf", einfach um die Glaubwürdigkeit der Welt (die ich als Nicht TTler nur in Ansätzen aus zb Mark of Chaos und diversen Wiki-etc.-Suchen und nachlesen bei GW online kenne, aber von dem her interessant finde)


----------



## sTereoType (11. Juli 2008)

Schwarzbär schrieb:


> gut, gehen wir ein bischen zurück in der zeit, die römischen legionen haben ebenfalls nur durch überlegene ausstattung gewonnen, bronzerüstung + waffen > steinkeule + bärenfell, nächstes beispiel, das erscheinen der ersten ritter als reaktion auf die leichten, berittenen bogenschützen der mauren die aus dem eroberten spanien nach frankreich vordrangen... um auf eine zeitperiode zu kommen die vom entwicklungsstand ungefähr dem warhammer universum nahe kommt: sultan saladin konnte unter anderem aufgrund technicher überlegenheit die kreuzritter aus palästina vertreiben, ich sage nur schiespulver und grieschiches feuer (ja, sicher, die kreuzritter konnten auch aufgrund ihrer unfähigkeit sich den neuen gegebenheiten anzupassen besiegt werden).


na das mit den Römern mag ich aber auch stark zu bezweifeln. Allein die Unterteilung der Armee in verschiedene gruppierungen und die Bildung von verschiedenen Formationen sowie geografische Inbezugnahme brachten den Römern meist den Sieg. Was passierte als sie das nicht konnten sieht man als die Römer versuchten in die sumpfigen Gebiete der Germanen weiter vorzudringen. 
Abschließend möcht ich zu dem Thema sagen, das neue technische errungenschaften nur kurz von Hilfe sind während taktik im krieg allgegenwärtig sein muss.


----------



## SohnDesRaben (11. Juli 2008)

Ich würd vorsichtig sein an eurer Stelle und nicht schon jetzt behaupten, das WAR alles anders/besser machen wird, wie WoW.
Auch andere Hersteller kündigen sonstige Revolutionen an und was letztendlich übrig bleibt, bekommen wir am eigenen Leibe zu spüren.

Also abwarten und Tee trinken.
Solang bis WAR zeigt, was es wirklich kann.


----------



## Aldaric87 (11. Juli 2008)

SohnDesRaben schrieb:


> Ich würd vorsichtig sein an eurer Stelle und nicht schon jetzt behaupten, das WAR alles anders/besser machen wird, wie WoW.
> Auch andere Hersteller kündigen sonstige Revolutionen an und was letztendlich übrig bleibt, bekommen wir am eigenen Leibe zu spüren.
> 
> Also abwarten und Tee trinken.
> Solang bis WAR zeigt, was es wirklich kann.



Halt mal den Ballen flach junger Padawan. Keiner sagt hier das WAR irgendwas besser machen wird wie WoW. Nur es schlägt eine ganz andre Richtung ein, und somit können diese Spiele nicht verglichen weden. Denken -> Lesen -> Posten. Danke!


----------



## SirDamatadore (11. Juli 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Halt mal den Ballen flach junger Padawan. Keiner sagt hier das WAR irgendwas besser machen wird wie WoW. Nur es schlägt eine ganz andre Richtung ein, und somit können diese Spiele nicht verglichen weden. Denken -> Lesen -> Posten. Danke!



Gib ruh du Warhammer Fanboy Kind.


----------



## Mitzy (11. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore, wie man schon bemerkt hast stänkerst du gerne (ok, ich auch, aber das lassen wir mal beiseite), aber musst du bei jedem Mist was posten? Ok, Aldaric87 war nicht gerade sehr höflich, gib ich zu- aber da muss man net gleich so einen Müll posten wie du... Alleine wenn ich das schon lese, "Fanboy Kind"- so oft wie der Begriff hier rumfliegt könnten wir gleich dazu eine Doktor Arbeit schreiben...

Btw. ich weiß, dass dieser Beitrag nicht sonderlich sinnvoll ist, kommt mir also nich damit...


----------



## Aldaric87 (11. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Gib ruh du Warhammer Fanboy Kind.



Und du geh dirn Hirn kaufen. Deine Posts sind eh alle ziemlich schlecht, nicht sehr sinnvoll und auf Kritik kannst du eh gar nicht reagieren. Das du die größte "Null" bist die hier im Forum posten darf, wissen jetzt alle (Lori war der einzige der noch Dümmer war). Und ich denke das es für dich keinen Sinn hat, dich mit mir anzulegen, ich poste hier schon ne ganze weile, und überhaupt ist es mir zu langweilig auf dein echt niedriges Niveau runter zu kommen.

Und nu, gib Ruhe!


----------



## HGVermillion (11. Juli 2008)

SohnDesRaben schrieb:


> Ich würd vorsichtig sein an eurer Stelle und nicht schon jetzt behaupten, das WAR alles anders/besser machen wird, wie WoW.
> Auch andere Hersteller kündigen sonstige Revolutionen an und was letztendlich übrig bleibt, bekommen wir am eigenen Leibe zu spüren.
> 
> Also abwarten und Tee trinken.
> Solang bis WAR zeigt, was es wirklich kann.



behaupten tut das keiner, das können nur diejenigen die Beta Spielen und die dürfen nicht, wir restlichen hoffen einfach mal darauf das es besser wird, das was sie uns gezeigt haben wird schon gut, und wenn nicht..... gibt noch viele andere Spiele die sich zum spielen lohnen.


----------



## Hühü1 (11. Juli 2008)

nun gibt doch alle ruhe ihr .......ihr fanboy´s ihr seit alle fanboiys ja fanbeuys ^^

Ps: aldaric ist doof   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

isostar isoooostaaaar wasser stinkt.......

Edit: @SirDamatadore dich hätte ich ja fas vergessen geht schnell^^ nun wenn du was behauptest und es nicht belgen willst/kannst ok dein bier ^^


----------



## SirDamatadore (11. Juli 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Und du geh dirn Hirn kaufen. Deine Posts sind eh alle ziemlich schlecht, nicht sehr sinnvoll und auf Kritik kannst du eh gar nicht reagieren. Das du die größte "Null" bist die hier im Forum posten darf, wissen jetzt alle (Lori war der einzige der noch Dümmer war). Und ich denke das es für dich keinen Sinn hat, dich mit mir anzulegen, ich poste hier schon ne ganze weile, und überhaupt ist es mir zu langweilig auf dein echt niedriges Niveau runter zu kommen.
> 
> Und nu, gib Ruhe!




... und lasse die Welt unter meinen harten Worten erzittern, sprach er mit donnernder Stimme.


----------



## SirDamatadore (11. Juli 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> nun gibt doch alle ruhe ihr .......ihr fanboy´s ihr seit alle fanboiys ja fanbeuys ^^
> 
> Ps: aldaric ist doof
> 
> ...




Ah @Hühü

Soso, so schnell vergisst du mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das finde ich aber nicht nett von dir. Dabei haben wir uns solche mühe gegeben in unserem geschriebenden.


----------



## Hühü1 (11. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Ah @Hühü
> 
> Soso, so schnell vergisst du mich
> 
> ...



Klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In meiner freizeit versuche ich jeden gedanken an streitigkeiten zu vermeiden.....stress hab ich auf arbeit genug^^
Ausserdem denke ich viel lieber an apfelkuchen als an leute aus dem forum *g*


----------



## SirDamatadore (11. Juli 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> Klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das wird es wohl erklären, naja da hab ich es besser *****Urlaub***** Warum muss ich immer an American Pie denken wenn du an Apfelkuchen denkst? Ich hoffe nicht aus dem selben Grund^^


----------



## Hühü1 (11. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Das wird es wohl erklären, naja da hab ich es besser *****Urlaub***** Warum muss ich immer an American Pie denken wenn du an Apfelkuchen denkst? Ich hoffe nicht aus dem selben Grund^^



Hm ah der lief doch erst vor kurzer zeit oder so ^^
Nö apfelkuchen für meinen magen für meinen ähm ja gibts was anderes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps: glaub nicht das es mit einen apfelkuchen funktioniert ^^


----------



## La Saint (17. Juli 2008)

Dwarim schrieb:


> Also, hallo erstmal an alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich stehe neutral zu Warhammer. Nach 3 Jahren WoW und 4 Wochen AoC habe ich aber ein etwas gespanntes Verhältnis zu diesem Genre. WoW ist immer noch der Klassenprimus, aber es ist auch wie ein langjähriger "Lebenabschnittspartner". Irgendwann ist die Luft raus. Man macht weiter, aus Gewohnheit, aus Langeweile, mangels Alternativen, aber insgeheim sehnt man sich nach der Aufregung eines neuen Abenteuers. 

Mit AoC habe ich dann gelernt, das so ein Abenteuer auch ganz schön in die Hose gehen kann. Wenn man im Bild bleiben will, das dort draussen auch Heiratsschwindler und Abzocker lauern. Was Funcom gerade mit AoC abzieht, ist hart an der Grenze zur Wirtschaftskriminalität.

Warhammer wäre ein neuer Versuch aus der festen Beziehung auszubrechen. Aber nach den Erfahrungen mit der letzten Affäre bin ich vorsichtig geworden. Es kann sein, das man auch hier nur das Beste von mir will. Mein Geld.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Parat (17. Juli 2008)

Natürlich wollen sie nur das Geld. :-)


----------



## Weichkeks (17. Juli 2008)

einfach nur /sign 
LaSaint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (17. Juli 2008)

Warum glaubst du macht jemand ein MMORPG mi einem riesigen finanziellem Aufwand und massig Entwicklungszeit? Natürlich wollen sie dein Geld! Die Frage ist nur, ob man mit dem was man selbst im Austausch dafür bekommt glücklich ist ider nicht...und in der Beziehung räume ich W.A.R ein riesiges Potential ein!


----------



## zagget (17. Juli 2008)

also ich habe wow 2 monate nach dem release angefangen hatte bis bc gerade ma nen 52 schami und unmengen an twin chas.
als lotro rauskam hab ich es mir gleich gekauft bin dann aber naher  auf aoc umgestiegen .
wie man sieht ist in meiner mmo geschichte öfter der ein oder andere wechsel drin gewesen und so werde ich sicher war spielen .
zum thema "nervige mitspieler" kenn ich eine einfache aber gute lösung ignorierlist *PUNKT* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber ich werde war auch aus dem grund spielen, dass ich selbst auch seit jahren warhammer und gw fan bin war spieln den :
ich habe drei 2000 punkte armeen und eine 1500 punkte armee (alle auf der seite der "zerstörung"!)
zum thema pvp in war so geil wie es in den podcasts gezeigt und erklärt wird kann es nur gut sein, außerdem ist rvr nur im teamplay zu schaffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich werde meine kleinen hinter zum release also aus dem haus schleppen und es mir holen um endlich einen kleinen gemeinen gobbo schami zu spielen 
also nur das noch zum schluss
!!! WAAAGH !!!


----------



## Sugarwarlock (7. August 2008)

es heißt THREAD und NICHT fred -.- danke...


----------



## Sorzzara (7. August 2008)

Wer Fred statt Thread tippt, weiss meistens wie man es richtig schreibt...Fred ist einfach ironisch/witzig.

Gefährlich wirds nur bei den Leuten, die dann mit "Threat" daherkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyrez (7. August 2008)

WAR ist genau mein Ding ... Krieg!!! (natürlich nur im Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Das habe ich an den anderen spielen leider zu sehr vermisst ...
Lvln durch Pvp, Burgen einnehmen etc. ... Geil!

Aber ob es wirklich so toll wird wie ich es mir erhoffe bleibt abzuwarten.
P.s. sucht eine Gilde noch Member ? Wenn ja bekommt ihr keine schriftliche Bewerbung aber für ein Ts-Gespräch bin ich immer zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CRUSH111 (7. August 2008)

Also ich bin auf jeden Fall an WAR interessiert hatte vorher schon 2 Jahre WOW Erfahrung.Dazu kommt auch noch das Glück das ich jetzt nen betaacc gewonnen hab.Hab nach ca 6std. download mal angezockt und viele gute Eindrücke mitgenommen auch wenn sich noch sehr viel tuen muss aber dafür ist die beta ja da.Das Spiel hat auf jeden fall sehr viel Potenzial und ich freu mich aufn releasetermin der ja jetzt endlich auch feststeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antrius (7. August 2008)

Dwarim schrieb:


> Also, hallo erstmal an alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Havamal (7. August 2008)

Also das was ich bisher an RVR gesehn hab an Videos, lies mich die ganze Zeit nur wünschen, dass ich an diesem Keyboard wäre!

Was noch erstaunlicher ist! Das meine Lieblings Rasse und Klasse in War arge Konkurrenz durch stummelbeinige Zwergenmaschinisten und Chaos Auserkorenen, Dunkelelfen Jünger und andere Klassen und Rassen, welche mich sonst überhaupt nie interessieren würde, bekommen hat!

Wenn RvR auch nur annähernd soviel Spass macht zu spielen, wie es Spass macht zu zusehen, bin ich echt zufrieden!
Und wenn der Pve Content durch Humor und Entdeckungen glänzt wie damals die Burg Shadowfang und Düsterbruch, wird es das Game für mich!


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. August 2008)

Dwardingensthreadersteller^^, Aehm.. ich finde das ziemlich unbegründet sowas gibt es überall. WoW pvp spiel? PvP kommt viel viel viel zu kurz.. 4 bgs und mit wotlk auch nur nen 5tes dazu.. dafür aba in ganz wow 57 instanzen und 20 raidinnis und omg -.-^^


----------



## Tannenbernie (7. August 2008)

Dwarim schrieb:


> Da Warhammer ja ebenfalls eher PvP lastig wird, habe ich die vermutung dass dort ähnliche spieler rumlaufen werden und dann wieder in den RvR schlachten springend, hüpfend und liedchen trällernd durch die welt rennen um schlechtere spieler auszulachen.



Tja, ich fuerchte genau das ist zu erwarten. Der schlechtere Teil der WoW-Community ist halt der PvP-Teil und den wirst du in WAR wiederfinden, da is nicht viel zu machen. Is aber auch einfach generell so - schau dir mal die Foren von Shooter-Spielen an, die sind noch viel schlimmer und lassen dich den Glauben an die Menschheit verlieren. Lediglich da, wo entspanntes PvE gespielt wird, wie zum Beispiel in HdRO, wirst du ne halbwegs normale Community vorfinden.

Seltsamerweise gibt es hier aufm Forum Leute, die behaupten, das die WAR-Community ganz anders und sehr toll wird - aber wenn du dich nur mal durch die inzwischen 9 Seiten hirnlosen Krampf durchliest, die in deinem Thread gepostet worden, voll von Beleidigungen und Geflame, voellig ohne jeden Bezug zu deiner Frage.....dann weisst du auch was dich in der WAR Community erwartet. 

Sollte aber kein Problem sein - wird sicher auch Igno-Moeglichkeiten in WAR geben.


----------



## Evereve (7. August 2008)

Zum PVP: 
ich für meinen Teil habe PVP in wow gehasst. Warum? Ich habe hauptsächlich PVE gemacht und hatte daher keine PVP Stammgruppe. Zog ich dann mal alleine oder mit Freunden mit unseren PVP Twinks los, lief es immer gleich ab. Alterac, 5 AKFler und 3 Bots. 
Der Rest ein unkoordinierter Haufen, der nicht zusammen spielt. Machte einer den Versuch eine Taktik anzusagen, wurde er geflamed ob er hier der Obermacker ist. Mein Heilerchar wurde nie auch nur annähernd beschützt, alles preschte in die Meute, ich wurde von drei wirbelnden MS Clonen zerfetzt und dann noch angemault, warum ich nicht heil. 
Früher oder später waren von den verbleibenden aktiven Spielern mehr am Flamen und Streiten als am Spielen und wir verloren.
Vor BC wars noch lustiger, Großmarschall war quasi nur drin, wenn du keinen Job hattest oder Acc sharing betrieben hast.  
Von der Arena will ich jetzt mal gar nicht reden, stupides anmelden, ewig Warten, kurz fighten, das gleich noch 9 mal und dann irgendwann Items dafür abholen. Aber für E Sports und Co muss halt so ein System her. 

Gut ich kam zu dem Ergebnis, PVP ist scheisse und nichts für mich. Dann spielte ich zwei andere Spiele und sah auf einmal wie genial PVP sein kann. Freu mich daher total auf PVP in Warhammer.


----------



## Shintuargar (7. August 2008)

Tannenbernie schrieb:


> Tja, ich fuerchte genau das ist zu erwarten. Der schlechtere Teil der WoW-Community ist halt der PvP-Teil und den wirst du in WAR wiederfinden, da is nicht viel zu machen. Is aber auch einfach generell so - schau dir mal die Foren von Shooter-Spielen an, die sind noch viel schlimmer und lassen dich den Glauben an die Menschheit verlieren. Lediglich da, wo entspanntes PvE gespielt wird, wie zum Beispiel in HdRO, wirst du ne halbwegs normale Community vorfinden.
> 
> Seltsamerweise gibt es hier aufm Forum Leute, die behaupten, das die WAR-Community ganz anders und sehr toll wird - aber wenn du dich nur mal durch die inzwischen 9 Seiten hirnlosen Krampf durchliest, die in deinem Thread gepostet worden, voll von Beleidigungen und Geflame, voellig ohne jeden Bezug zu deiner Frage.....dann weisst du auch was dich in der WAR Community erwartet.
> 
> Sollte aber kein Problem sein - wird sicher auch Igno-Moeglichkeiten in WAR geben.



Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu. Auch wenn niemand groß allein im RvR was ausrichten kann, so kann es passieren dass sich sämtliche Leute, die bei WoW auch schon keiner haben möchte, zusammenrotten und ähnliche Verhaltensweisen an den Tag legen.

Glücklicherweise sieht das in der Beta derzeit anders aus. Bisher nur freundliche Mitspieler getroffen, immer eine Gruppe gefunden und wenn wir überrannt wurden, wurde gescherzt und überlegt was man stattdessen angreifen konnte. Meine Befürchtung: Sobald alle Fähigkeiten bekannt sind und wie sie gekontert werden, werden die von dir genannten Leute anfangen zu flamen, falls man in einer Kampfsituation falsch reagiert hat. Das bringt wieder Unruhe rein etc.


----------



## Imzane (7. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ihr müsst auch fast jeden *Fred *zu einem Streit Thread machen?
> .....




facepalm.jpg

Ich hab echt net geglaubt es gibt Leute die Threads ernsthaft Fred nennen und denken das waere annaehernd amuesant.
Irgendwas ist in mir gestorben.


----------



## Butragueno (7. August 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,

möchte mich an dieser Stelle mal als Gelegenheitsspieler outen (1-2 Mal die Woche) und auch meinen Senf dazugeben.

Mir war es immer wichtig, wenn ich Online gehe vertrauten Gesichtern gegenüberzustehen. Heißt meine Freunde im Gildenchat begrüßen zu dürfen und neue Abenteuer anzufangen. Anfang des Jahres war bei mir die Luft bei WoW raus. Ich legte eine lange Pause ein und entschloss mich im Mai: Ich werde AoC anfangen. Gesagt getan, Spiel gekauft - die ersten Level gespielt .... und dann mit Level 20 einsam in der Gegend rum gelaufen etc. und mich im Urlaub entschieden AoC an den Nagel zu hängen.

Ich glaube durch die Endtäschung von AoC sind viele Spieler vorsichtig geworden, da ja auch ein paar Kosten für die Anschaffung des Spiels fällig werden. Ich wünsche WAR das Beste, glaube jedoc nicht, dass es sich langfristig durchsetzen wird.


----------



## orion877 (7. August 2008)

Dwarim schrieb:


> Also, hallo erstmal an alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Back2Topic:
Ich muss sagen, dass ich derzeit total von WAR gehypt bin.
Und das mit dem Flamen in Pvp wird es sicherlich auch geben, aber wenn ich im Rvr zu 24t gegen den gemeinsamen Feind kämpfe, kann ein Spieler ja auch nicht einen anderen flamen, denn letzendlich verliert man als große Gruppe und da kann man dann einem nicht die Schuld geben.
Bei Wow geht man zu 2t oder höchsten zu 5t in die BGs und meistens mit irgendwelchen Leuten, die nur selbst die Items haben wollen und denen die Gruppenmitglieder sch***egal sind

PS: Auf RP-Servern kann man sowas auch immer melden, oder sonst sucht man sich eben eine anständige Gilde, wofür ich persönlich viel Zeit aufwenden werde.


----------



## Rayon (7. August 2008)

orion877 schrieb:


> Bei Wow geht man zu 2t oder höchsten zu 5t in die BGs und meistens mit irgendwelchen Leuten, die nur selbst die Items haben wollen und denen die Gruppenmitglieder sch***egal sind


Damals haben wir immer ne 10 Mann WSG Gruppe aufgestellt und dann Randoms gefarmt. War zwar auch irgendwo langweilig, aber mit Support wars besser als doof rumstehen. :/


----------



## Chiroc (7. August 2008)

orion877 schrieb:


> Back2Topic:
> Ich muss sagen, dass ich derzeit total von WAR gehypt bin.
> Und das mit dem Flamen in Pvp wird es sicherlich auch geben, aber wenn ich im Rvr zu 24t gegen den gemeinsamen Feind kämpfe, kann ein Spieler ja auch nicht einen anderen flamen, denn letzendlich verliert man als große Gruppe und da kann man dann einem nicht die Schuld geben.



Natürlich kann man jemanden die Schuld geben! Wenn man verliert sind natürlich die Gobbos Schuld!
 "Grimgorks Harte Horde war die persönliche Waaagh!-Horde, die Grimgork Eisenpelz um sich scharte, nach dem er gegen Crom den Eroberer eine Niederlage erlitten hatte. - Typisch für Orks suchte er die Schuld für das Desaster ausschließlich bei den Goblins, die sich "wieda ma feigä vadrückt ha'm". - Er reagierte seinen Frust an einem Felsen ab, aus dem er ein Götzenbild des Gork hämmerte. Dabei hatte er eine Vision seines grünen Gottes, die er sogleich in die Tat umsetzte: Orkischer Logik folgend wollte er in seinem neuen Waaagh! überhaupt keine Goblins mehr haben."


----------



## Fantersam (7. August 2008)

Beim Durchlesen ist mir folgendes aufgefallen

Einer hat gesagt :  In WoW wird man für Egoismus belohnt
Der andere meinte :  In War wird man für Egoismus bestraft 
Wie genau stellst du dir das Vor ?? In WaR wird das System nicht etwa
sagen : Hey du ! Du bist ein Egoist und du bekommst keine Belohnung !

Wiederrum hat einer am Anfang erst mal dem Thema-Schreiber wiedersprochen der allerdings das 
gleiche gesagt hat wie er ..
Thema-Schreiber : WoW mutiert einfach mehr zum PvP
Wiedersprecher : Wenn du denkst das WoW ein PvP Spielt ist dann liegst du Falsch !
Sie versuchen einfach es in PvP umzukrempeln!
..


----------



## Draco1985 (7. August 2008)

Fantersam schrieb:


> Beim Durchlesen ist mir folgendes aufgefallen
> 
> Einer hat gesagt :  In WoW wird man für Egoismus belohnt
> Der andere meinte :  In War wird man für Egoismus bestraft
> ...



Gemeint ist dass im Gegensatz zu WoW (angeblich, ich bin da noch nicht völlig überzeugt) Eigenbrödler ("Egoisten") es schwerer haben sollen. Wenn man einmal einen schlechten Ruf auf dem Server hat macht das in WoW nicht viel aus, weil man alleine noch genug machen kann. Bei WAR soll es besser aussehen, wer sich unbeliebt macht steht irgendwann außen vor und verliert. Zumindest hoffe ich das.



> Wiederrum hat einer am Anfang erst mal dem Thema-Schreiber wiedersprochen der allerdings das
> gleiche gesagt hat wie er ..
> Thema-Schreiber : WoW mutiert einfach mehr zum PvP
> Wiedersprecher : Wenn du denkst das WoW ein PvP Spielt ist dann liegst du Falsch !
> ...



Da ist kein Widerspruch. Was Blizzard VERSUCHT und wie WoW tatsächlich IST sind zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe. WoW versucht aktuell zwar auch ein PvP-Spiel zu sein, aber die Spielmechanik wird immer die eines PvE-Spiels bleiben und sich mit dem PvP-Aspekt beißen. Daher die Aussage, dass WoW kein PvP-Spiel ist und niemals eins sein wird.


----------



## Moagim (7. August 2008)

Fantersam schrieb:


> Beim Durchlesen ist mir folgendes aufgefallen
> 
> Einer hat gesagt :  In WoW wird man für Egoismus belohnt
> Der andere meinte :  In War wird man für Egoismus bestraft
> ...



*
Nur PvP Bezug*

WoW: Ich spiele nur für mich, bekomme (mit viel Zeitaufwand) alles. Den Rest der Server Community brauche ich in keiner Weise beachten, oder ihnen helfen. 
Dank Arena ist man auch "ganz oben" dabei wenn man sich isoliert.


WAR: Ich spiele nur für mich, helfe niemandem.....versuche so mal eine Schlacht zu gewinnen....du wirst Zone um Zone verlieren.
Das man NICHTS bekommt hat ja niemand behauptet....nur das man sehr stark im Nachteil ist, wenn man den "Solisten" spielt.
Das du mit Szenarien in WAR auf lange Sicht stark benachteilgt bist (was dein Vorwärtskommen betrifft) ist ebenfalls schon durch den Podcast klar, in dem betont wird das Szenarien nun wesentlich weniger ins Gewicht fallen als Open RvR.

Natürlich KANNST du den "Solisten" spielen, das du damit aber wesentlich weniger erreichst als ein "Solist" in WoW ist logisch.


Sieh dir mal die RvR Podcasts an...
Wenn "der Feind" eine Kampagne gewinnt, deine Stadt somit "gefährdet" wird....das wird dich wohl mehr betreffen als wenn Spieler X in Arena  Runde Y Spieler Z umhaut.

Deine Stadt zu verlieren dürfte dir wohl nicht gerade gefallen(das kannst du ändern) wärend es dir völlig egal sein kann wenn irgendjemand irgendeine Arena Runde gewinnt (das kannst du nicht ändern)


----------



## orion877 (7. August 2008)

Chiroc schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man jemanden die Schuld geben! Wenn man verliert sind natürlich die Gobbos Schuld!
> "Grimgorks Harte Horde war die persönliche Waaagh!-Horde, die Grimgork Eisenpelz um sich scharte, nach dem er gegen Crom den Eroberer eine Niederlage erlitten hatte. - Typisch für Orks suchte er die Schuld für das Desaster ausschließlich bei den Goblins, die sich "wieda ma feigä vadrückt ha'm". - Er reagierte seinen Frust an einem Felsen ab, aus dem er ein Götzenbild des Gork hämmerte. Dabei hatte er eine Vision seines grünen Gottes, die er sogleich in die Tat umsetzte: Orkischer Logik folgend wollte er in seinem neuen Waaagh! überhaupt keine Goblins mehr haben."



Davon hab ich auch nie geredet. 
Ich meine nur, dass man Rvr eben nur im Team bewältigen kann, anders als bei Wow, wo es nur darum geht eine gute Arenawertung zu bekommen und man das Pvp eigentlich alleine bewältigen muss.
Klar kann man flamen, aber speziell einer wird sicherlich nicht so oft angeprangert.
Und wenn ich einmal Mist bau und dann ein Ork auf einem RP-Server so reagiert, würde ich das nicht als persönliche Beleidigung auffassen.


----------

